#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Грустные мысли после ритрита

## Юань Дин

Грустные мысли полуношника после ритрита на Байкале.


Вспомнил горькую цитату:
«Меня, источник воды живой, оставили, и высекли себе водоемы разбитые, которые не могут держать воды» (Иер. 2:13).

Это я про себя и некоторых из нас. Про нашу русскую "моду на буддизм". Сначала у нас погоня за модой, а потом, если это не осознать, то в результате - пустота в душе.
На ретрите русские парни никак не вязались с буддизмом. Не было в их бледных лицах, обращенных к Учителю, той искренности, с которой молились буряты. Это их вера, но никак не наша. Для бурят - это сокровище доброе, для нас - мода. Все проходит, и эта мода пройдет. Время все расставит на свои места. И если русские "буддисты" не осознают свою моду, то, когда она пройдет, останутся у разбитого корыта - потеряно время, деньги, жизнь, а продвижения души не было. Душевная пустота.
Об этом предупреждает Далай-лама, когда говорит, что европейцы должны лучше понять Христианство, а не лезть в чуждую им религию. Он видит, что сменив одну религию, человек в будущем меняет другую, затем третью, затем - секты, затем - разочерование во всем, атеизм и духовная пустота.

Нам Тинлей на одной лекции сказал, что предать свою жену - это плохо, предать свой народ - это плохо. Дальше он внезапно осекся и замолчал, перевел разговор на другую тему, но логическое завершение его мысли некоторым из нас стало понятно - предать свою веру - это плохо.
Мне кажется, он именно это хотел нам, русским, передать. Мол, зачем вы здесь, среди бурят и тувинцев. И сделал это очень мудро - и буряты на ритрите ничего не заметили (ибо они свою буддийскую веру и не предавали), и мы, русские (предавшие свою веру), все поняли. 

Смотришь на искренность бурят и уважаешь их за преданность своему Учителю. Смотришь на русских парней, и недоумеваешь.


Великий Соломон — мудрец среди царей и царь среди мудрецов, сам познавший "что добро и зло", на склоне лет в "Книге Притч" написал таинственные слова: "Пей воду из твоего водоема, текущую из твоего колодца".

----------

Homa Brut (15.06.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Для бурят это есть изменение в лучшую сторону. Нравственность, сосредоточение, мудрость. Жемчужина Ламрима - стать лучше, чем ты есть сегодня, светлее, нравственнее, и только потом - идти к Освобождению себя и других.

А для русских это коллекционирование тантрических посвящений. Так геше-ла и сказал "коллекционирование посвящений".

А в итоге - посмотрите на сообщения на БФ: самомнение каждого из нас так высоко, что мы готовы давить друг друга своими "познаниями в Дхарме". А на ритритах - высоко поднятые подбородки и надменные взгляды "продвинутых тантристов". *И не уверяйте меня в обратном. Я это сам видел и сам слушал речи этих практиков.*
Буддизм прекрасная религия, но русский человек ее исковеркал.
Чего не скажешь про бурятов - в их глазах светилась любовь к людям. Такая же любовь, как у православных (только не фанатиков) русских. Как некоторые наши бабушки благоговейно смотрят на икону Серафима Саровского, также с любовью и надеждой буряты смотрели на геше-ла.


Может, мы что-то упустили в буддизме. Может, пропустили этап нравственности и сразу пустились визуализировать божеств.

----------

Homa Brut (15.06.2009), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Нет "своей" веры как впрочем и ничего своего вообще.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

> Нам Тинлей на одной лекции сказал, что предать свою жену - это плохо, предать свой народ - это плохо. Дальше он внезапно осекся и замолчал, перевел разговор на другую тему, но логическое завершение его мысли некоторым из нас стало понятно - предать свою веру - это плохо.
> Мне кажется, он именно это хотел нам, русским, передать. Мол, зачем вы здесь, среди бурят и тувинцев. И сделал это очень мудро - и буряты на ритрите ничего не заметили (ибо они свою буддийскую веру и не предавали), и мы, русские (предавшие свою веру), все поняли.


А вот додумывать нинада...
Никто никому ничего не должен... Обратитесь к истории и жизни Будды. Если человек "предает" свою религию, принимая буддизм и это считается (кем???) - плохо, у нас бы в мире не было ни 1го последоваталя Дхармы.. Включая Будду. Он  1й "предатель" по вашему вышел.. папу предал, государство-отечество... религию... учителей (ушел от них) и т.д...

----------


## Ондрий

> Может, мы что-то упустили в буддизме. Может, пропустили этап нравственности и сразу пустились визуализировать божеств.


Чо дали, то и визуализируют - все вопросы к Ламам. Надо доверять Учителю и его наставлениям, а не сомневаться  :Wink:

----------


## Юань Дин

может быть вы и правы...

но пересмотрите еще раз архивы БФ, пообщайтесь с русскими буддистами. Что-то не то.
Не хватает какой-то любви, добросердечия, что-ли. А ведь любая религия должна сделать человека лучше, светлее.
Но плодам их узнаете их.
Что-то упущено.
Почему буряты светлые и добрые на таких меропрятиях, а русские не совсем такие. С отпечатком всезнайства, что ли.

----------

Homa Brut (15.06.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Впечатление такое, что что-то потеряно. Что буддизм должен сделать человека не таким, как его видим мы на БФ.
Вот если бы, прочитав житие Серафима Саровского, а затем пообщавшись с нашими на ритрите, я бы понял - "да смирение и нравственность этих великих людей выше, чем у православных святых", то это убедило бы меня, что русские и буддизм - это навеки.

А я видел: ночные тусовки, балдежные настроения нашей русской молодежи, выпендривание друг перед другом. И некая кастовая система, где есть свои приближенные. В русских монастырях это тоже есть. Но там я видел настоятелей, которые наровят и мусор с нами потаскать, и машину помыть, и двор подмести. А здесь прямая гордость своими привилегиями и нежелание поработать вместе с остальными.
Но это не про всех наших.

----------

Homa Brut (15.06.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

Уважаемый *Денис Борисович*, когда-то я ходила в православную церковь - и ушла оттуда, потому что она не стала родным домом и родной религией. На меня были обращены *высоко поднятые подбородки и надменные взгляды "продвинутых православных"*, а я вроде как ну путалась вод ногами - типа "ходют тут всякие". И я ушла. Ну может скажете "не судьба" или карма такая. 

Путь в религию у каждого свой. И часто человек не выбирает, а как бы выбирает за него его окружение - раз все ходят в церковь, значит и он будет ходить. Кому-то "повезло" - его мама приводила, ему понравилось, так и остался. В церкви ему помогут (если помогут) или хотя бы просто получит облегчение душе, подумает о вечном.  Но часто такие институты становятся доктринерскими, особенно если они преобладают численно. Потому при всем уважении к вам - чем больше в России разных движений и чем больше выбора у людей, тем лучше для самой церкви. Ей самой надо повернуться к людям, чтобы люди полюбили и чтобы она стала родной. Пока люди будут видеть "надменные подбородки", им будет трудно ощущать, что это их якобы "родина", как вы говорите.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Yeshe

ЗЫ. Про добросердечие. *Буддизм не делает людей автоматически добросердечными*. Так же как и православие и любая другая религия. Гордыня - это штука суровая, с ней побороться надо. Люди годами борятся и все с переменным успехом.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Юань Дин

А разве можно загонять мерс в храм и тусить в нем при свете фар?
При этом люди в возрасте не могли заснуть, ибо музыку было слышно на все село. А утром они с разбитой от недосыпа головой собирались на поезд. Скорее всего они больше не приедут. Здоровье дороже.
И где здесь нравственность?
Ни в одном русском монастыре такого балдежа не видел.

----------

Homa Brut (15.06.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> ЗЫ. Про добросердечие. *Буддизм не делает людей автоматически добросердечными*. Так же как и православие и любая другая религия. Гордыня - это штука суровая, с ней побороться надо. Люди годами борятся и все с переменным успехом.


Надо выбирать тот путь, который позволяет эту борьбу вести эффективней.
У бурят этот путь буддизм? А у нас? Почему на многих не действует?

В РПЦ много надменных людей, но мы, когда туда приходим, стараемся не фотать, не хихикать и пр.
А на Пудже долгой жизни геше-ла местное население от всего сердца старалось искренне исполнить ритуал, чтобы создать благоприятную цепь взаимозависимого возникновения. И только русские (это я заметил), в том числе и я сам, бегали с камерами и фотоаппаратами и всем мешали. Даже геша-ла осуждающе на нас смотрел, когда мы буквально лезли к алтарю с фототехникой. Устроили цирк из святого ритуала. Я и говорю, для нас, русских, это мода и вид отдыха, чтобы потом сказать:
"Я был на таких-то ретритах, Я имею столько-то посвящений и т.д., но Меня таки нет, так как я про это читал в сутрах", и с гордым видом поднять вверх палец.
Так кого мы обманываем? Себя или окружающих?

----------

Homa Brut (15.06.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

*Денис Борисович*

Так а в чем проблема? Церкви что ли по соседству нет, негде свою родную христианску религию практиковать?

Я лично не считаю христианство "своей религией". Вырос по большому счету в агностической обстановке. Пасху с Рождеством отмечали исправно, но о Христе там не было ни слова. В церковь ходили только, если кто-то из родстевнников в Киев в гости приезжал - как в музей туда водили, мама (и другие женщины) даже платок на голову там не надевали. Библии в доме не было. Потом прочитал ее сам уже в институте. И когда читал что-то чувства родства с христианством не возникло - какие-то они далекие были - жизнь и верования древних евреев.

----------


## Eugene G.

Денис Борисович, примите это как урок того, что вы сравниваете то, что есть на самом деле с тем, что по-вашему (модель в голове) должно быть. Привязанность - корень страдания.

Мне недавно Мама рассказывала про удивительный санаторий имени "Ивана Сусанина", где людей подлечивают молоком лосей. Там тихо и спокойно =)
вот ссылка http://www.sansusanin.ru

Кстати Ошо на роллс-ройсе ездил - так что российские буддисты как-то отстают.

----------


## Alert

Денис Борисович, что-то Вы на Гелуг зациклившись. Буддизм он большой, много школ и традиций в нем. Надоест людям коллекционировать, глядишь, потянутся в тхераваду. Сам лично не коллекционировал, но чесслово, подустал на лекциях слушать повторение пройденного. Отсюда возможно и появляются взгляды всякие. Потом разница менталитета. А Вы не думали о другой стороне медали? Здесь ведь две [взаимообусловленные] стороны, попробуйте посмотреть на ситацию с другой стороны.

----------


## Юань Дин

Я тоже думаю, это мне урок: не иди на поводу у своих иллюзорных представлений. Вы правы.
Ритрит дал мне понять: не жди от окружающего мира того, о чем читал в идеальных книгах. И не ври самому себе.
Думаю, геше-ла, если он и впрямь читает мысли и пр., нас привел сюда, чтобы показать: не губи себя, не лезь не в свою тарелку, брат.
Вспоминаю одного товарища, как он после этих репитиций пуджи, разных ритуалов и лекций, говорит: "Все, с меня хватит, нахлебался я этого тибетского буддизма. Больше сюда не еду". Это тоже урок.

И все-таки вы были правы, чтобы разобраться в своих тараканах, надо было еще два года назад съездить на живое общение с буддистами, а не книги одни читать и строить иллюзии.

Хотя, может быть, я строю однобокую картину, так как это только одна традиция была.

----------


## Yeshe

> В РПЦ много надменных людей, но мы, когда туда приходим, стараемся не фотать, не хихикать и пр.
> А на Пудже долгой жизни геше-ла местное население от всего сердца старалось искренне исполнить ритуал, чтобы создать благоприятную цепь взаимозависимого возникновения. И только русские (это я заметил), в том числе и я сам, бегали с камерами и фотоаппаратами и всем мешали.


ну так и не бегайте с аппаратами, что ж сетовать-то? То, что буддизм, еще не устоявшаяся религия, и ежу понятно. Если церковь не будет смешивать каждое конкурирующее течение с грязью, то со временем и у буддистов появятся храмы со своими традициями и дисциплиной и с теми, кто сможет поддерживать покой мирными способами и помочь людям ощутить, что это храм, место для молитв и медитаций. Все будет со временем. 

на тех ретритах, где я была, такого цирка, какой вы описываете, не было. Думаю, что либо вам не повезло, либо вы просто настроены были увидеть негатив - и увидели. Каждый приезжает за своим - одни научиться чему-то, другие похвастаться, третьи - отдохнуть. Будьте терпимее, воспитывайте это прежде всего в себе, не оглядывайтесь на других, а то соломину в чужом глазу заметить - в этом мы все профессионалы.

----------


## Eugene G.

Геше-ла не читает никаких мыслей. Геше-ла скорей всего и вовсе не существует. А насчет того - губить или не губить себя - так ведь и вас нету.

----------


## Alert

//на тех ретритах, где я была, такого цирка, какой вы описываете, не было//

Я же и говорю, потянутся люди в тхераваду.  :Smilie: 

//Геше-ла не читает никаких мыслей.//

Ну за всех не скажу, мои мысли он легко читал.  :Smilie: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Eugene G. - Вы это, типа новый Учитель чтоли? Почем недвойственность?_

----------


## Eugene G.

а с чего вы взяли что они ваши?

для продолжения беседы добавлю: вы - это мысль, геше-ла - тоже мысль. и все остальное мысль. и ничего кроме мыслей не существует. потому как недвойственность.
одна мысль сказала, что другая мысль читает мысли принадлежащие первой мысли =)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Вы лучше бы послушали Учителей, которые не особо довольны тем, что люди к Учению относятся как к Религии, за шнурочками приходят, за благославлениями, а Учение мимо ушей пропускают...

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Денис Борисович вас кто то насильно удерживает в буддизме? кто  покажите мне его! Не стоит критиковать других. Хотите изменить мир? начните с себя!

----------


## Eugene G.

Не наезжайте пожалуйста на Дениса Борисовича. В буддизме его удерживаю "я". Ибо куда-ж он без буддизму

----------


## Шаман

> Денис Борисович, что-то Вы на Гелуг зациклившись. Буддизм он большой, много школ и традиций в нем. Надоест людям коллекционировать, глядишь, потянутся в тхераваду.


А почему именно в тхераваду?  :Smilie: 
Вот Аркадий Щербаков сразу в индуизм ушёл.
Дениса Борисовича, скорее всего, ожидает православная тусовка.

----------


## Ондрий

> но пересмотрите еще раз архивы БФ, пообщайтесь с русскими буддистами. Что-то не то.


Я понимаю о чем вы.. и даже могу сказать своими словами - о чем  :Smilie: 

Я тоже подобные чюйства испытывал по началу по глупости и молодости. Когда 1й раз увидел "нативных" буддистов на "традиционных будд. территориях" России: "Ох как бабушка/дедушка искренно молицо! Как это все органично смотрицо.... органично и *естественно*!!" Потом смотришь на русо-буддиста: простираеца, истово молицо.. казалось бы - в чем разница? Технически ни в чем - однако смотрелось по первой просто чуть ли не противно.. Выглядело как фальш - белый чел такие телодвижения _исторически_ делать не может )))). А вот почему "органично" смотрелось это у бурято/калмыков - да потому, что это "экзотичные иеностранцы" и им в наших глазах "положено" делать нечто "не такое" - не как у людей ))).  Якуту нормально бубенить в шаманский бубен, индейцу ходить с перьями, а русскому крестица (играть на гармошке, ходить в фуфайке и пить водку)  ))

На самом деле - это все глупости из серии "нет пророка в своем отечестве". Со временем пройдет. Все люди одинаковые - и внешние признаки иного этноса еще не дает считать их "лучшими буддистами", чем белые. Проверить просто - пожить там чуть-чуть... 

Ну и в конце концов - что вы хотите? Россияне с буддизмом (за некоторыми, я считаю печальными исключениями) кое-как познакомились с Дхармой в 90х. 20-ти лет не прошло.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Eugene G.

И есть те, кто 20 лет подряд по 108 простираний в день делает?

----------


## Вова Л.

> И все-таки вы были правы, чтобы разобраться в своих тараканах, надо было еще два года назад съездить на живое общение с буддистами, а не книги одни читать и строить иллюзии.


Вы, по-моему, сейчас такие же иллюизии строите на счет христианства.

----------


## Ондрий

> И есть те, кто 20 лет подряд по 108 простираний в день делает?


Во ВЦИОМ-е не работал... не знаю ))) мож и есть - это их дело и их Учителя. Я знаю людей, которые каж день утром по 50 и вечером по 50.. Людей этих знаю почти 10 лет. Че они делали другие 10 лет - не знаю.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Eugene G.

Шубхар, а зачем это все? Жизнь не мила? 
или просто для здоровья наоборот?

----------


## Ондрий

Кста! По ящегу на НТВ (они любят казать такие штуки) демонстрировали как-то некую документальную фильму. Там показали негра.. пардон.. афро-россиянина. Дедок такой прикольный.. Живет в русской деревне, говорит на чистом русском..  Смолит козью ножку с русскими дедами, играет на завалинке на гармошке матерные частушки. Кароче просто неимоверно обалденный сюжет! По началу фигеешь, потом смеешься.. картина - маслом! Ну а сюжет - история как он попал в Рашу ребенком и как сложилась егойная жызня.

----------


## Ондрий

> Шубхар, а зачем это все? Жизнь не мила? 
> или просто для здоровья наоборот?


Что зачем? Простирания? Вы правда не знаете или это подковырки такие?  :Big Grin: 

-----
Парни! Да бросьте вы забижать Дениса Борисыча! Человек съездил к Учителю.. Вживую получил Учение! Радоваться надо.. а то что у кого-то что-то как-то воспринялось не так "как положено" - себя вспомните, все ли тут к Дхарме пришли от волшебного сновидения - явления будущего личного Гуру? И что с собой принесли в голове на 1ю лекцию?

----------


## Eugene G.

За негра рад. Ему в африке было жарко - пусть у нас поостынет =)
Тем более балалайка - почти как ситара. Гламурный инструмент

----------


## Юань Дин

Вот и ехал я за покоем и миром со своими мыслями. И настроен был на что-то высокое, духовное. И геше-ла об этом говорил. Много умных и добрых мыслей. К нему было очень хорошее отношение.
А затем каждый вечер начиналась... тусовка. Обидно было за тувинцев и иже с ними, которые приехали за Учением, а здесь им молодежь наша спать не дает. Тусуется и курит.
Не должно этого было быть.
Я вообще ехал когда, думал: сейчас будем слушать лекции, затем каждый вечер обсуждать их, думать, медитировать. Кушать будем только вегетарианскую пищу один раз в день до полудня. Мобилы и т.п. сдадим на хранение. Никаких сигарет и алкоголя. Подьем в 4:30, отбой в 9:00.
Вобщем, все по уставу и т.д., и т.п.
Так вот, ехал к Учителю (до сих пор о нем хорошего мнения), а уехал с тусовки. Хорошо - беруши брал. Более-менее помогали заснуть, хотя на улице был грохот музона прямо из летнего храма.
Вот те и сави тибет.

----------


## Буль

Денис Борисович, а вот я лично русский, а в бога не верю. И не верил никогда. И что же мне теперь - в русскую церковь по-любому ходить, потому как "се вера наша истинная"?  :Mad: 

Удручает как-то Ваша уверенность в том, что "мы, русские" должны делать. Да, может быть я плохой, "некачественный" буддист, и в чьих-то глазах моя наружность никак "не вяжется" с буддизмом, но я честный буддист, т.е. стараюсь следовать Учению в меру своих сил. А истовость в молениях - она придёт, если надо будет.

PS: слава буддам что в Учении нет ограничения на национальность... А то пришлось бы уходить в синагогу...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

> Я вообще ехал когда, думал: сейчас будем слушать лекции, затем каждый вечер обсуждать их, думать, медитировать. Кушать будем только вегетарианскую пищу один раз в день до полудня. Мобилы и т.п. сдадим на хранение. Никаких сигарет и алкоголя. Подьем в 4:30, отбой в 9:00.


Т.е. антураж не соответствовал ожиданиям?  :Wink: 

А ну как все будды воплотились в том месте, чтобы показать Вам что Учение - это не вегетарианская пища, отсутствие мобильников и ранний подъём? Как Вам такой урок, а?  :Wink:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Eugene G.

Есть один цвет - буддийский. Ему соответствуют тоги, лекции, медитации, простирания, накопление заслуг и все остальное. 
А есть другой цвет - будда. Ему соответствует все. 
Вы за каким цветом ехали?

----------


## Ондрий

> А затем каждый вечер начиналась... тусовка. Обидно было за тувинцев и иже с ними, которые приехали за Учением, а здесь им молодежь наша спать не дает. Тусуется и курит.
> Не должно этого было быть.


Да бростье.... покурили, музыку послушали.. Вы вот "нативных" буддистов не видели бегающих за людьми с канистрой бензина и ножичками ... ага.. все как 1 - бодхисаттвы )))))

----------


## Eugene G.

А ведь где-то в чем-то Денис Борисович в этой жизни ошибся. Летать не умеет, стакан взглядом не двигает, сам по себе индивидуальность, начитанная личность с большой буквы. В которую заложено как надо что-то делать, что-то воспринимать, как-то реагировать. Мудрость в степени. Но не летает, стакан не двигает и земля не колышется... Нехорощо =)

Забыл добавить про крайнюю заинтересованность в спокойствии ума  - не спокоен ум то. Непослушен он воле сией =)

Наблюдатель, наблюдаемое и процесс наблюдения - одно целое.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Кста! По ящегу на НТВ (они любят казать такие штуки) демонстрировали как-то некую документальную фильму. Там показали негра.. пардон.. афро-россиянина. Дедок такой прикольный.. Живет в русской деревне, говорит на чистом русском..  Смолит козью ножку с русскими дедами, играет на завалинке на гармошке матерные частушки. Кароче просто неимоверно обалденный сюжет! По началу фигеешь, потом смеешься.. картина - маслом! Ну а сюжет - история как он попал в Рашу ребенком и как сложилась егойная жызня.


Еще история. Смотрел как-то фильм про одного немца, который стал настоятелем дзен-храма (или как там это правильно называется) в Японии (храм там сам по себе небольшой, но должность очень престижная). Ну показывали его повседневную жизнь и т.д. Потом у него спрашивают "А как вообще японцы относятся к тому, что настоятель - европеец?". Он говорит, что как раз японцы-то к этому относятся вполне нормально, проблемы возникают у немцев, которые приезжают в Японию, приходят в этот храм в ожидании увидеть старого седого дзэн-мастера, а видят такого же как и они немца  :Smilie: . Видимо, у европейцев подобные стереотипы посильнее.

----------


## ullu

Людей следующих учению вообще очень мало.
И среди бурят, и среди русских и среди тибетцев и индусов ( причем тут , кстати, буряты , вообще непонятно. Буддизм религия индийская, а не бурятская, и даже не тиебтская, у бурят шаманизм традиционная религия, у тибетцев - бон, у японцев синтоизм вроде, у китайцев не знаю , и даже у индийцев традиционнаф религия индуизм )))) буддизм вообще никуда выходит не вписывается )).

Ну а следующих по приколу много. Одни со слезами на глазах новую корову вымаливают у господа Будды, другие водки выпить и пожрать на цог приходят, третьи потусовать на ретриты ездят. 
Ну да, а что? В адах вон вообще никто даже и не знает о буддизме.

----------


## ullu

> Вот и ехал я за покоем и миром со своими мыслями. .


Ну вот ведь и вы поехали тусовать.
Вот поехали тусовать и получили тусовку. Только ваша тусовка должна была быть мирной и прекрасной, а там оказалась тусовка буйная и шумная.
Поехали бы получить учение - получили бы учение, а тусовка была бы пофиг может быть.

Хотя я не могу не согласиться, народ на ретритах зачастую ведет себя отвратительно.

----------


## ullu

> Да бростье.... покурили, музыку послушали.. Вы вот "нативных" буддистов не видели бегающих за людьми с канистрой бензина и ножичками ... ага.. все как 1 - бодхисаттвы )))))


Или традиционных буддстов излагающих 4 благородные истины в своей вариации : 
Буддизм мне очень помог, вот я раньше как д умал, хочу шапку вон ту, подошел , дал по роже и отнял.
А теперь я подхожу и могу человеку объяснить почему он мне должен эту шапку отдать. Что бы накопить благую карму. Я его от привязанностей освобождаю.

----------


## Eugene G.

Я вчера джатаку Гайдука слушал про упрямого принца - очень веселился когда гопников с Амитабхой свели =)

Вообще очень позитивная тема получилась - спасибо Денису Борисовичу, больших заслуг накопил =)

----------


## Поляков

> А я видел: ночные тусовки, балдежные настроения нашей русской молодежи, выпендривание друг перед другом. И некая кастовая система, где есть свои приближенные.


Это вы, наверное, свой ум увидели.  :Smilie:  Во время ритрита его содержание становится особенно хорошо различимым: это мне не нравится, это неправильно, этот сидеть нормально не умеет, у этого нос уродливый и проч.  :Big Grin:  Меня вот гнев иногда душит, а вас недовольство неправильными (с вашей точки зрения) действиями других и их осуждение. Ничего страшного!

Любопытно, что шестым обетом (во всяком случаев в школе Кван Ум) идет "Я обещаю не говорить об ошибках других". В этом, имхо, громадный смысл и польза, поскольку это действие приводит только к собственному неспокойствию.

Реальные буддисты, конечно, не сахар. Но подумайте, эти люди приехали на ритрит, а ведь гораздо проще водку пить или делать миллион других приятных дел. 

Вот отрывок из книги Геше Тинлея:

"Старайтесь не критиковать других. Если вы будете следить за своими телом, речью и умом, то у вас не будет времени и желания для того, чтобы критиковать окружающих. Но если вы чувствуете, что критика нужна и важна, то можно и покритиковать, но только при наличии у вас любви и сострадания. Молчать тоже не всегда хорошо. Но критиковать других нужно испытывая сострадание и любовь, а не гнев. Вы должны сначала подумать о том, насколько полезной будет ваша критика. Людей, которые не будут вас слушать, критиковать бесполезно. Но когда видишь, что человек способен услышать тебя, тогда можно его критиковать. Исходить из конкретной ситуации - это и есть разумная практика Дхармы."

----------


## Ersh

Очень многие люди сталкивались с такими случаями, как и Денис Борисович, и не только на учениях,  но и во вполне себе традиционных в монастырях. Мы иногда  в чем-то идеализируем ситуацию, и только мы сами можем ее улучшить. Денис Борисович видел два примера - надлежащего и ненадлежащего отношеничя к Учению, и теперь может выбирать, продолжать ли ему дальше, или бросить все на полдороге, и поискать что-либо, более соответствующее его религиозному идеалу. Собственно это и есть выбор - быть ему буддистом, или нет. Это посложнее, чем напечатать слово в профиле.

----------


## Eugene G.

Поляков, вы меня извините, но вы не задумывались где именно предлагает Геше Тинлей и при помощи чего "стараться" не критиковать? Вы уверены что есть какой-то выбор, свобода? У кого?

Ёрш - а вы смогли бы ответить про выбор?

----------


## Юань Дин

Кстати, про добродетели.

Не привычна как-то система накопления добродетелей.
Флажки колышутся - собирают добродетели. Кирпичи на ступу отнес - добавил в копилку добродетелей.
Великие русские святые оплакивали свои добродетели как грехи. Макарий Великий говорил: "Помилуй мя, Боже, яко николиже сотворих благое пред тобою". То бишь, ничего благого не сделал. Ну, и в идеале как-то всегда было не придавать значения добрым делам, делать их "на автомате", без сознательных накоплений копеечка к копеечке.
А тут получилась какая-то система прям таки: "серебрянный", "золотой" и "бриллиантовый" банковский счета (по учениям). И каждый так рьяно старается их пополнить, что порой доходит до абсурда.
Получается - делаешь добрые дела не ради другого человека, а ради себя, любимого, чтобы пополнить свой "бриллиантовый" счет.
Эгоцентризм в этой системе накопления добродетелей влечет желание накопления добродетелей. Но ведь любое желание питает сансару. И от желаний надо избавиться. От абсолютно любых. Как объяснить это противоречие в Учении? Наверное, ответ (скорее - выход из положения) будет так: "Надо избавиться от всех желаний, но кроме вот этого и вот этого (желания выйти из сансары и ради этого желания накопления добродетелей)".

Я понимаю, что ради защиты своих учений и православные, и буддисты писали много мудренных трудов. Благо время было много - более 2000 лет. И любой из них докажет, что слон может пролезть через ушко иглы. Не зря их обучают по многу лет. 
Но все же: как желание выйти из колеса сансары, желание спасти всех живых сущест, желание накопления добродетелей, желание следовать Путем Будды "всегда, во веки веков", смогут вывести из колеса сансары, которое они же и двигают?

А потом, я понимаю, что свой "бриллиантовый" счет я должен буду пополнять не одну жизнь, а многие кальпы. Как же я смогу вести постоянное его накопление, если в следующем перевоплощении я не буду помнить предыдущее. Фактически, это будет уже другая личность, которая отвечает по делам предыдущей, но не обязана вести политику предыдущей по накоплению добродетелей. А за многие кальпы вероятность "уйти с Пути" очень и очень высока.

И еще: как это определенные практики снимают с меня большое количество негативной кармы? Это что же, как в христианстве получается? Согрешил, покаялся, поклялся больше не грешить, сделал определенную практику и уже произошла коррекция кармы? Но это уже получается религия типа христианства. Будда этому не учил.

Я уж не говорю, про то, что Цонкапа разрешил иметь проституток, купленных за свои деньги (см. "Ламрим-Ченмо", лист 109а). Нравственность, угодная человеку.

Короче, из этико-философского учения Будды Шакьямуни люди просто сделали под себя религию.

----------


## Поляков

> Поляков, вы меня извините, но вы не задумывались где именно предлагает Геше Тинлей и при помощи чего "стараться" не критиковать? Вы уверены что есть какой-то выбор, свобода? У кого?


 :Mad:  Простите, вы сегодня не выпивали?

----------


## Буль

> Но ведь любое желание питает сансару. И от желаний надо избавиться. От абсолютно любых. Как объяснить это противоречие в Учении?


А где в Учении сказано что нужно избавиться от абсолютно любых желаний?

----------


## Eugene G.

> Простите, вы сегодня не выпивали?


"Вас" настораживает вольность мысли? Так они не мои  -  наблюдатель, наблюдаемое и процесс наблюдения неразделимы. Так в чем же дело? 

Где именно вы нашли свою волю и свой выбор?

----------


## Yeshe

*Денис Борисович*, вы прям как Маша в ливановском мультике - заснуть никак не могла, потому что кровать у нее неудобная, подушка душная, а одеяло кусачее. 

Вы думаете, что за стенкой религия религиознее? Проснитесь - мы все в сансаре и матрица нас имеет. И кто вам сказал, что выход из нее простой и удобный?

----------


## Eugene G.

Кстати насчет накопления добродетели - Денис Борисович, вы уже ведь все поняли. Зачем спрашиваете? Куда потянет - то и происходит, а лучше проснитесь наконец

----------


## ullu

> Но все же: как желание выйти из колеса сансары, желание спасти всех живых сущест, желание накопления добродетелей, желание следовать Путем Будды "всегда, во веки веков", смогут вывести из колеса сансары, которое они же и двигают?


Желания выйти из сансары приводит к следованию по Благородному Восьмеричному Пути, который выводит из сансары , туда гд е больше нет желаний.
Желание спасти всех живых существ создает благой настрой ума и позволяет развивать другие качества, позволяющие проследовать по Благородному Восьмеричному Пути прямо  из сансары.
Желание накопления добродетелей позволяет накапливать добродеттели , которые позволят встретиться с учением, учителем и проследовать с их помощью по Благородному Восьмеричному Пути из сансары.

Невозможно сидя в Москве оказаться на Аляске не сев на самолет. Но сесть на самолет невозможно не купив билет.
Правильные желания это правильная последовательность действий.
Однако сам билет и Аляска это не одно и тоже, сам билет не заменяет красоты Аляски и не обладает другими её свойствами. Это только билет, но он необходим что бы оказаться на Аляске, а там он уже будет не нужен.



> А потом, я понимаю, что свой "бриллиантовый" счет я должен буду пополнять не одну жизнь, а многие кальпы.


Практикуя тантру 33 что ли жизни или 37, а практикуя дзогчен можно и за одну жизнь освободиться при должном усердии.




> Как же я смогу вести постоянное его накопление, если в следующем перевоплощении я не буду помнить предыдущее.


Во-первых , вам чего говорят умные люди про Драгоценность человеческого рождения ?
Во-вторых, помнить не надо, за вас ваше сознание все будет "помнить"
Мудрость пробуждения это не накапливаемые вами рассудочные знания и понимания.
Знания вы забудете.
Поэтому важно не копить знания, а практиковать, накапливая тем самым мудрость и заслуги.
А склонность делать добрые дела или злые передается "по наследству", и вроде это называется кармой ?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Впечатление такое, что что-то потеряно. Что буддизм должен сделать человека не таким, как его видим мы на БФ.
> Вот если бы, прочитав житие Серафима Саровского, а затем пообщавшись с нашими на ритрите, я бы понял - "да смирение и нравственность этих великих людей выше, чем у православных святых", то это убедило бы меня, что русские и буддизм - это навеки.
> 
> А я видел: ночные тусовки, балдежные настроения нашей русской молодежи, выпендривание друг перед другом. И некая кастовая система, где есть свои приближенные. В русских монастырях это тоже есть. Но там я видел настоятелей, которые наровят и мусор с нами потаскать, и машину помыть, и двор подмести. А здесь прямая гордость своими привилегиями и нежелание поработать вместе с остальными.
> Но это не про всех наших.


Такое впечатление Денис, что вы запутались в своих проблемах и свой отход от буддизма и свою тягу к тихой обители в православии пытаетесь обосновать плохими буддистами на ретрите. Не проще ли честно посмотреть в себя и сказать, что ничто мне в буддизме не надо и интерес был чисто умственный, нет у меня бодх мысли и для ее реализации мне ничего не надо. И далее спокойно молиться о собственном спасении. Но похоже ваша проблема, что будучи уже в среднем и далее возрасте к вам ПРЕПОДАВАТЕЛЮ не обращаются по имени отчеству и нет у вас оснований задирать подбородок. А вот если станете бородатым старцем, как на вашем фото то всяко будут уважать и может почитать. Просто вы вошли не в ту дверь, но ведь можно выйти и никто вас не задержит. А оболтусов везде хватает, что в буддизме, что в православии.

----------


## Митрий

Когда религия перестает быть сугубо личным делом, и становится делом общественным, она, естественно, начинает жить по законам человеческого сообщества. А они одинаковы что в храме, что в офисе, что в тюрьме, что в Тибете,что в Москве. Иерархия, зависть, фарисейство и т.п. . Это неизбежное зло, и к нему просто надо относиться философски. Уверен, что в этнических буддийских общинах все это так же есть. Просто  мы склонны идеализировать этнических буддистов как носителей знания, которое не было дано нам с  детства. И восхищаться ими нам тем проще, чем меньше мы понимаем в их культуре

----------


## Юань Дин

Конечно, это все мои омрачения.
Но уж очень интересно выглядит с независимой стороны следующее:
больная молодая девчонка и женщина на ритрите таскают мешки с воняющим мусором (каждый по 10 - 15 кг) от туалета, а здоровые лбы типа руководителей центров, водителей геше-ла и другие люди из "высшей касты" ничего не делают.
Я вышел им помочь. Потом взяло зло и говорю им, что все это не правильно (это я мягко сказал сейчас). Что это какая-то секта, где есть брахманы и неприкасаемые, что это я со стороны говорю как независимый наблюдатель.
А мне так фанатично отвечают заученным текстом, что это, мол, мои омрачения говорят так. И продолжают... таскать мусор. А мужики продолжают... одни - дрыхнуть, а другие - пальцы гнуть.
Это - нравственность.

Вы видели фанатиков, которые на площадях со стеклянными глазами свечки продают, или распространителей Гербалайфа, которые знают только одну фразу как ответ на все вопросы.
Вот и здесь была та же фраза: "Это все твои омрачения. ... Твои омрачения". А кто-то в этот момент сидит и пересчитывает деньги "омраченных".
Я обычно замером талии определяю, кто "омраченный", а кого уже распирает от своего положения..
Или бедная сухая бабулька вкалывает и несет последние крохи в качестве подношения, или лицо с двумя подбородками ее к этому толкает. И еще мне что-то вперивает про мои омрачения.

----------


## Митрий

Буддизм-то тут причем? Таких примеров полно везде, в православии их мало, что ли? Там же не собрание реализованных учителей было, право слово, что же Вы так обобщаете?

----------


## Топпер

Доброй ночи.



> Буддизм прекрасная религия, но русский человек ее исковеркал.
> Чего не скажешь про бурятов - в их глазах светилась любовь к людям. Такая же любовь, как у православных (только не фанатиков) русских. Как некоторые наши бабушки благоговейно смотрят на икону Серафима Саровского, также с любовью и надеждой буряты смотрели на геше-ла.
> 
> Может, мы что-то упустили в буддизме. Может, пропустили этап нравственности и сразу пустились визуализировать божеств.


А почему вы думаете, что буряты со своей искренней верой более правильно понимают Буддизм? 
Буддизм - это не столько путь веры, сколько путь мудрости. А мудрость постигается знанием и практикой. Можно быть сколь угодно хорошим человеком, накапливать благую камму, обретать лучшее рождение, но так и не выйти из сансары. И я не уверен, что у этого искренне верующего бурята есть реальные преимущества перед русским интеллектуалом. 



> Это я про себя и некоторых из нас. Про нашу русскую "моду на буддизм". Сначала у нас погоня за модой, а потом, если это не осознать, то в результате - пустота в душе.
> На ретрите русские парни никак не вязались с буддизмом. Не было в их бледных лицах, обращенных к Учителю, той искренности, с которой молились буряты. Это их вера, но никак не наша. Для бурят - это сокровище доброе, для нас - мода. Все проходит, и эта мода пройдет. Время все расставит на свои места. И если русские "буддисты" не осознают свою моду, то, когда она пройдет, останутся у разбитого корыта - потеряно время, деньги, жизнь, а продвижения души не было. Душевная пустота.


Да, такое бывает. Много званных, да мало избранных. Но разве из того, что какой-то  русский  плохо практикует следует, что вам практиковать не стоит?



> Великие русские святые оплакивали свои добродетели как грехи. Макарий Великий говорил: "Помилуй мя, Боже, яко николиже сотворих благое пред тобою". То бишь, ничего благого не сделал. Ну, и в идеале как-то всегда было не придавать значения добрым делам, делать их "на автомате", без сознательных накоплений копеечка к копеечке.
> А тут получилась какая-то система прям таки: "серебрянный", "золотой" и "бриллиантовый" банковский счета (по учениям). И каждый так рьяно старается их пополнить, что порой доходит до абсурда.
> Получается - делаешь добрые дела не ради другого человека, а ради себя, любимого, чтобы пополнить свой "бриллиантовый" счет.


Вы сравниваете идеал (святых в православии) с реальными людьми (буддистами). Лучше сравнивайте реальных православных с реальными буддистами и святых православия со святыми в Буддизме.

А то, что бриллиантовый счёт - так посмотрете сколько церквей отгрохали братки для открытия аналогичных счетов у "христианского банкира"

----------


## Топпер

> Конечно, это все мои омрачения.
> Но уж очень интересно выглядит с независимой стороны следующее:
> больная молодая девчонка и женщина на ритрите таскают мешки с воняющим мусором (каждый по 10 - 15 кг) от туалета, а здоровые лбы типа руководителей центров, водителей геше-ла и другие люди из "высшей касты" ничего не делают.
> Я вышел им помочь. Потом взяло зло и говорю им, что все это не правильно (это я мягко сказал сейчас). Что это какая-то секта, где есть брахманы и неприкасаемые, что это я со стороны говорю как независимый наблюдатель.
> А мне так фанатично отвечают заученным текстом, что это, мол, мои омрачения говорят так. И продолжают... таскать мусор. А мужики продолжают... одни - дрыхнуть, а другие - пальцы гнуть.


Самое интересное, что это, действительно, ваши омрачения: не можете принять ситуацию такой, какая она есть. А ведь не вы создали это сообщество и систему взаимоотношений в нём.
Возможно, для кого-то главное деньги. А для больной девочки, возможно, главное накопить благую камму.

----------


## Митрий

А еще меня всегда пугают разговоры о "вере отцов" - что среди православных, что среди буддистов. Ребята, православие - не коренная религия русских, а привнесенная, причем не так уж давно по глобальному счету. То же самое можно сказать про буддизм и бурятов, да и тибетцев и пр.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Кстати, про добродетели.
> 
> 
> И еще: как это определенные практики снимают с меня большое количество негативной кармы? Это что же, как в христианстве получается? Согрешил, покаялся, поклялся больше не грешить, сделал определенную практику и уже произошла коррекция кармы? Но это уже получается религия типа христианства. Будда этому не учил..



Вы задаете вопрос но сразу же отвечаете себе по христ модели причем не самой доброкачественной.  А сами то вы пытались разобраться в своей карме и получить опыт в будд практике. Буддизм все же больше практич методология а не не многократное и многотрудное умствование мирского человека, да и старцы православные и пр тоже вначале практикой занимались а потом рекли. ВЫ как пчела летящая н свой цветок предпочли снимать нектар с Тинлея. Ну чтож не повезло. Но может тщательнее проанализировать почему вы  оказалитсь именно там, а не на напр на посвящении ЕЛР в Улан-Уде.  Но в любом случае вы избираете пустой путь: а именно смотреть на тех кто идет рядом и примеряться к ним. Надо самому иметь цель и идти у своей цели. А иначе как в детском саду все будете искать нянечку которая расскажет почему ваня плохой а маня описалась.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Денис Борисович, не стоит распространять на буддизм православное представление о святости, только и всего. Тогда и разочарований не будет. У вас на основе чтения церковной литературы сложился какой-то аскетический идеал, но другие люди совсем не обязаны ему соответствовать. Тем более что Дхарма такой задачи не ставит. Буддизм - это не религия "плача о грехах" (православие, кстати, тоже). Клеши не "грехи", их не оплакивают, а очищают. Даже в буддийских монастырях атмосфера очень отличается от церковной. Но и по-православному, и по-буддийски правильно было бы заниматься своей духовной практикой, а не обсуждать поведение других людей.

О "тепле", которого якобы недостаёт русским буддистам, не стоит судить по общению на форумах и по поведению отдельных буддистов. На форуме Кураева тепла никак не больше.  :Smilie:  А лучше всего делиться своим теплом с другими, а не ждать, пока тебя обогреют.



> Я вышел им помочь. Потом взяло зло


Вот! Это ключевая проблема...


ЗЫ. А уж что о Христе говорили всякие специалисты по нравственности... "Пришёл Сын Человеческий: ест и пьёт; и говорите: вот человек, который любит есть и пить вино, друг мытарям и грешникам". Никаких тусовок не гнушался, учил всех, кто к нему приходил, в любой ситуации - на свадьбе, на пиру грешников, на суде и даже на кресте. И самое интересное, ни слова не сказал о том, что надо "оплакивать свои добродетели как грехи". Иногда полезно вспоминать первоисточники...

----------


## Буль

> Потом взяло зло и говорю им, что все это не правильно (это я мягко сказал сейчас). Что это какая-то секта, где есть брахманы и неприкасаемые, что это я со стороны говорю как независимый наблюдатель.
> А мне так фанатично отвечают заученным текстом, что это, мол, мои омрачения говорят так.


... а это, конечно же, априори не так?  :Wink:  У Вас нет омрачений?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Eugene G.

Денис Борисович еще заслуг накопил =)
тут вообще куча целей выплеснулась у тех кто их имеет и при этом все могут и хотят =)
каждому по 108 отжима... приседа... простираний =)

----------


## Eugene G.

Может все-таки проснетесь?

----------


## Ersh

Что Вам ответить про выбор? Вы еще не выбрали?

----------


## Eugene G.

Почему-же?  Пиво "Золотая бочка" и сигареты "кент"

----------


## Eugene G.

Так что вы ответите про выбор? Кто выбирает?

----------


## Ануруддха

Мода - это то чему следуют сезон, два... А вообще при таких ожиданиях можно посоветовать другой тип ретрита, к примеру, випассану. Там все это есть: подъем в 5, еда до полудня, вегетарианство и полная тишина. Еще можно в Дхарамсалу съездить, там буддисты со всего мира съезжаются, можно оценить буддизм сразу в мировом масштабе  :Smilie: .

----------


## До

> Кстати, про добродетели. Не привычна как-то система накопления добродетелей. Флажки колышутся - собирают добродетели. Кирпичи на ступу отнес - добавил в копилку добродетелей.


На самом деле всё просто. Заслуги, это благие поступки. Отнести кирпич на ступу ценнее, чем перевести бабушку через дорогу. А прочитать сутру праджняпарамиты на кушетке ценнее, чем выностить мешки с мусором на морозе. В результате накопления заслуг возможно наступит понимание почему это так, т.е. мудрость. Вы же не понимаете почему это так, так?





> А тут получилась какая-то система прям таки: "серебрянный", "золотой" и "бриллиантовый" банковский счета (по учениям). И каждый так рьяно старается их пополнить, что порой доходит до абсурда. Получается - делаешь добрые дела не ради другого человека, а ради себя, любимого, чтобы пополнить свой "бриллиантовый" счет.


Дело в том, что чужой счёт пополнить невозможно, только свой. Но можно и на него ничего не класть.





> Эгоцентризм в этой системе накопления добродетелей влечет желание накопления добродетелей.


Искуссное средство приобщения к дхарме.





> Но ведь любое желание питает сансару.


Некоторые выводят. Ананда в одной из сутт (про _iddhipada_) приводит такую аналогию - когда человек идет в город у него есть желание его достичь, но когда он доходит, то оно естественно пропадает. Поэтому правильное желание, это фактор пути.





> И от желаний надо избавиться. От абсолютно любых. Как объяснить это противоречие в Учении? Наверное, ответ (скорее - выход из положения) будет так: "Надо избавиться от всех желаний, но кроме вот этого и вот этого (желания выйти из сансары и ради этого желания накопления добродетелей)".


Добродетели копятся, кстати, не из-за их плодов, а для развития соотв. способностей. 




> Но все же: как желание выйти из колеса сансары, желание спасти всех живых сущест, желание накопления добродетелей, желание следовать Путем Будды "всегда, во веки веков", смогут вывести из колеса сансары, которое они же и двигают?


Я понятно объяснил?




> А потом, я понимаю, что свой "бриллиантовый" счет я должен буду пополнять не одну жизнь, а многие кальпы. Как же я смогу вести постоянное его накопление, если в следующем перевоплощении я не буду помнить предыдущее. Фактически, это будет уже другая личность, которая отвечает по делам предыдущей, но не обязана вести политику предыдущей по накоплению добродетелей. А за многие кальпы вероятность "уйти с Пути" очень и очень высока.


Все просветляются только за одну и эту жизнь, всё остальное, это искуссные средства обучения вас и нас.





> И еще: как это определенные практики снимают с меня большое количество негативной кармы? Это что же, как в христианстве получается? Согрешил, покаялся, поклялся больше не грешить, сделал определенную практику и уже произошла коррекция кармы? Но это уже получается религия типа христианства. Будда этому не учил.


Всё нормально. Вот стали вы правильно практиковать дисциплину и прочее - это имеет эффект уже в этой жизни и в том, что благое препятствует развитию плохих качеств и плодов, способствует развитию хороших. Например если вы (кто-то) отказались от лжи, то скорее всего придется отказаться и от воровства, и от дурной компании. А если не отказались от лжи, то ложь способствует другим неблагим поступкам и развитию неблагих качеств, склоняет вас в дурную компанию, а дурная компания еще к куче дряни. Понятно объяснил? Просто за счет того, что вы начинаете делать правильное благое поведение, сам этот факт вас начинает выводить и защищать от неблагого.

Более графическая аллегория - вот дорога среди поля, болота, леса, в принципе можно идти как угодно, но благодаря тому, что вы придерживаетесь дороги идти _легче_. Дорога благоприятствует бегу, и отдыху на скамейках вдоль неё, а если не идти по дороге, это благоприятствует сломаным в ямах ногам, засасыванию в болото и т.п.

----------


## Юань Дин

спасибо. Видимо, это было совсем не то, секта какая-то.
Возможно, не туда поехал. Надо что-то более практическое, приземленное, без словесных накруток и тибетского калорита.
Слишком много вопросов создают различные мудрствования. Будда нес этическое учение, а здесь - 100% религия с пантеоном божеств. А где религия, там и вопросы. Кажется, люди много лишнего наворотили на Учение Будды.

----------


## Юань Дин

Прошу никого не обижаться по поводу этой темы. Это мои тараканы и мне самому с ними разбираться. В христианстве тоже много наворотов.

Вобщем, крайнее разочарование увиденным. Не Учением, а именно увиденным в поведении людей. Геше-ла очень хорошее впечатление создает, учит очень хорошему. Я и книги увез с собой, счейчас изучаю. Но нравственность окружающих, их поведение и самомнение оставляют желать лучшего, сводят на нет все Учение с точки зрения независимого наблюдателя.

Также и в РПЦ. Люди в храме вытворяют такое, в т.ч. многие священники, что бежать оттуда хочется. Но само Учение Христа в этом не виновато.

Видимо, если такие тусовки и кастовые различия и дальше будут на ритритах, то людей будет ездить все меньше.

Но... эти тусовки по вечерам! После этого приезжаешь в дацан - там мир и покой. 

P.S.: У меня такое подозрение, что и Оле Нидал дает хорошее Учение. Да вот только молодежь из учений нью-эйджевскую тусу устраивает. А потом со стороны кажется, что учитель виноват.


Честно говоря, после всего этого вертепа я предполагал, что в Инете будет что-то типа "Опять буддисты приехали тусить. Местные жители жалуются на неспокойствие по ночам".

----------


## Ersh

> Так что вы ответите про выбор? Кто выбирает?


Зачем это Вам, если Вы не хотите знать ответа?

----------


## Sadhak

> Получается - делаешь добрые дела не ради другого человека, а ради себя, любимого, чтобы пополнить свой "бриллиантовый" счет.


Думаю, нет. Все не так. Делаем добрые дела не потому, чтобы себе сделать таким образом добра еще больше, ведь тогда гораздо быстрее и очевиднее было бы сразу стараться делать добро только себе без всяких посредников и без не сразу очевидных причинных цепочек. Так оказывается не работает, ну не выходит так. Чем больше мы стараемся сделать добра себе, тем хуже все в итоге получается. "Все счастье существующее в мире есть результат желания счастья другим, а все страдания есть результат желания счастья себе". Таким образом, если мы даже будем желать счастья другим с мотивацией достичь счастья себе, то это ничего не меняет - эгоцентризм и опирающиеся на него страдания по-прежнему с нами. Если это действительно понять и тем более иметь привычное и обычное для себя такое мировосприятие, то подобных проблем будет все меньше по мере исчерпания кармы и следствий вызыванных нашим эгоцентризмом.
Теперь по поводу "накоплений" в будущих жизней. Копятся не плоды или заслуги, а скорее приобретают устойчивость соотвествующие нашим действиям тенденции в нашем уме. Если пять раз сделать пакость, то очевидно накопятся не эти пакости в виде счетчика над нашей головой, а привычка их делать и все большая вероятность сделать то же самое и в шестой раз. Вот это и есть карма, имхо.

----------


## Гьямцо

Я вот тоже побывал на этом ретрите. Честно говоря, столько радости никогда, наверное, не испытывал.
Ничего подобного описанному не заметил. «Курящих» тоже не встречал. 
По вечерам иногда, может было, скажем так, не очень тихо (в радиусе не более 50 метров!), но все, кто хотел тишины и покоя жили себе на берегу Байкала и этим покоем наслаждались. В общем, если у товарисча это первый опыт такого рода, то тогда – да, многое, конечно, вылезать начинает.
Но выкладывать эти свои выделения в инете, - ей-бо, не понимаю. Я так понял, что у вас (ДБ) там даже ни одного знакомого не было, а подружиться ни с кем и не смогли. А когда смотришь, как веселится чужая компания, то и вправду можно подумать, что это просто «вертеп» какой-то.
В общем, никого, кроме себя, вы там, похоже и не увидели. Впрочем, после того, как во всем Ламриме вы заметили только то, что 


> Цонкапа разрешил иметь проституток, купленных за свои деньги


уже трудно чему-то удивляться. Слишком уж себе, любимому, доверяете. Правда, это наша общая проблема.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Денис Борисович, что-то Вы на Гелуг зациклившись. Буддизм он большой, много школ и традиций в нем. Надоест людям коллекционировать, глядишь, потянутся в тхераваду. Сам лично не коллекционировал, но чесслово, подустал на лекциях слушать повторение пройденного.


Хм, интересно, а что, в тхераваде на лекциях каждый раз что-то новенькое?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Вот и ехал я за покоем и миром со своими мыслями. И настроен был на что-то высокое, духовное. И геше-ла об этом говорил. Много умных и добрых мыслей. К нему было очень хорошее отношение.
> А затем каждый вечер начиналась... тусовка. Обидно было за тувинцев и иже с ними, которые приехали за Учением, а здесь им молодежь наша спать не дает. Тусуется и курит.
> Не должно этого было быть.
> Я вообще ехал когда, думал: сейчас будем слушать лекции, затем каждый вечер обсуждать их, думать, медитировать. Кушать будем только вегетарианскую пищу один раз в день до полудня. Мобилы и т.п. сдадим на хранение. Никаких сигарет и алкоголя. Подьем в 4:30, отбой в 9:00.
> Вобщем, все по уставу и т.д., и т.п.
> Так вот, ехал к Учителю (до сих пор о нем хорошего мнения), а уехал с тусовки. Хорошо - беруши брал. Более-менее помогали заснуть, хотя на улице был грохот музона прямо из летнего храма.
> Вот те и сави тибет.


Я только что вернулся с Лысой Горы, рассказать как  было хорошо просто невозможно, особенно почувстовал, это когда вернулся домой.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Короче, все кругом плохие, один я хороший, взыскую мудрости и нравственности. Мда...

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Денис Борисович, 

очень жаль, что для вас Дхарма стала модой и тем более не понятно зачем вы анализируете поведение других. Работайте со своим умом. Мы воспринимаем все согласно своей карме. Если у вас есть сомнения - это ваша карма.

----------


## Ноки

Денис Борисович, были бы люди внимательнее к сердцу человеческому, то и видели всё по другому. Нет что бы оставить свои высокие принадлежности и советы и сказать как сердце знает, так чтоб дух воспрял у собеседника, так ведь не просто сделать это. Птицы, а летать не умеют. Держатся всё за бессмысленные выдумки древности. Да разве поймут что сказал, что бы не сделать своё сверху. Печально видеть что сердцем делиться редко кто может.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Я только что вернулся с Лысой Горы, рассказать как  было хорошо просто невозможно, особенно почувстовал, это когда вернулся домой.


Там спокойно и тихо. И красиво.

----------


## Топпер

День добрый.



> Вобщем, крайнее разочарование увиденным.


А это очень хорошо. Значит, одним тараканом, одной иллюзией "правильного буддизма" в голове стало меньше.
Если через десяток - другой подобных разочарований пройдёте, станете хорошим буддистом  :Smilie: 

Ведь, чем отличается "старый буддист" от "молодого"? Вы думаете количеством информации в голове?
Нет, не особо. Информации о Дхамме можно набрать за полтора года более чем достаточно.
Старый от молодого отличается, как раз тем, что смог пережить подобные разочарования и через это соединить реальную жизнь и реальный Буддизм.

----------


## Пилигрим

Вам еще повезло. Вы еще не видели как Геше-ла играет с детьми в футбол. Вот было бы разочарование. Представляю.

----------


## Huandi

Клеши это конечно же не грехи. Клеши это помехи, препятствующие следованию Восьмеричному Пути. Их список известен, и если человек ощущает, что в его сознании имеется помеха, он всегда может найти, как она называется, и как предлагается ее устранять. Если же человек не буддист, он не воспримет помеху, как помеху, а воспримет, например, как некую новую правду, и будет за нее держаться.

----------


## Александер

Уважаемый Денис Борисович! Всё что вы живописали -это налёт, грязь на сердцевине учения Будды, которое преподносил досточтимый учитель Гешела. Он и другие учителя -бодхисаттвы, пробивающие свет сквозь тьму сансары, доносящие слово Будды до людей. Только один из тысяч может воспринять слово Учителя. Будьте терпимее. Если посмотреть Христос -это тоже бодхисаттва, и призывал к тому же, и что получил?  Вы ждали поддержки на форуме? -никто вам не поможет, кроме самого себя. На форуме те же люди, что и на ретрите -что вы хотите, все будут за. За честность, благие поступки и т.д. и т.п.? Это пока всё благие намерения, но это же придёт -самое главное. 
  Топпер меня удивил своими сообщениями по теме, остальные -нет, кроме модераторов, администраторов: надо быть в теме. Желаю что-бы вы относились к учителям, не как к ритриту и изучали дхарму будды.

----------


## лесник

Можно сказать, что ретрит удался. Вы увидели много того, что нужно менять, появился новый материал для размышлений и работы над собой. Вас можно поздравить -)

* * *

Любое "общество по интересам" может превратиться в тусовку, такова наша людская особенность. Тут есть, как минимум, два выхода. Первый - надлежащая организация мероприятия, ответственность за которую лежит либо на том, кто проводит ретрит, либо на его помощниках. Второй, если не делается первое, - может так и надо? Может нет ничего страшного в тусовке? Общение и социализация тоже нужные вещи. Вопрос только в том, с кем общаться. Если большинство участников имеют слабое представление о будизме и банально не воспитаны, тогда могу только посочувствовать.

----------


## Этэйла

> Я обычно замером талии определяю, кто "омраченный", а кого уже распирает от своего положения..
> Или бедная сухая бабулька вкалывает и несет последние крохи в качестве подношения, или лицо с двумя подбородками ее к этому толкает. И еще мне что-то вперивает про мои омрачения.


Насчет замеров это перебор, могу достоверно сказать, что кроме омрачения существуют еще и хронические болезни которым подвержены, те или иные народы, а полнота или сухота и является одним из проявлений их, и не надо думать если с двумя подбородками, то это значит жрет дофига, или если сухой то совсем не ест, это заблуждение....

не судите и не осуждайте людей, ведь Вы мыслите своими категориями, и с чего Вы взяли что они у Вас правельные?
Сейчас вспомнилась Фаина Раневская, но т.к., здесь "горячЁ" выражаться неположено, если читали ее, то явно поймете какую крылатую фразу я хотела написать  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Муай

Решил вставить свои 5 копеек, не смотря на опасение, что порвут сотоварищи меня как уважаемого Дениса Борисовича, рискнувшего высказать свое мнение. ИМХО, проблема не в национальном вопросе, т.е. кому какая религия ближе согласно 5 графе и, соответственно, кто лучше понимает тот же буддизм, благодаря национальности и определенному социально-культурному окружению. Буддизм, как метод, или технология, подразумевает полную трансформацию личности. Процесс трансформации не только сложен, но и болезнен: человек вынужден полностью изменить сложившееся мировосприятие, изменить программы реагирования и т.п. и т.д. Трансформация происходит в каждом конкретном человеке благодаря *практике*. Это как в спортивном зале: изъявило желание и записались в секцию 200 человек, до КМСа дошло человек 15, МСов осталось 5, а чемпионом стал один. В сатори строем не ходят. 
Ну и к тому же, столкнулся Днис Борисович с элементарной проблемой: ожидал одного, а увидел другое. И это не проблема: для себя сделали выводы, тем более сами пишите, что Учение давалось более чем адекватно. Опять же, это как в зале: можно обращать внимание на тусующуюся толпу дрищей, временно приобщившихся к чему-то, а можно смотреть на чемпионов и стремиться к их уровню.
Вот так я, на пальцах панимаш, выразил как писатель-почвенник свои мысли.
Удачи!

----------


## Ноки

> столкнулся Днис Борисович с элементарной проблемой: ожидал одного, а увидел другое. И это не проблема: для себя сделали выводы, тем более сами пишите, что Учение давалось более чем адекватно. Опять же, это как в зале: можно обращать внимание на тусующуюся толпу дрищей, временно приобщившихся к чему-то, а можно смотреть на чемпионов и стремиться к их уровню.


По дрищам увидите чемпионов! Опять же к вопросу о не различении. Различение здесь пока что на каждом шагу. И где скажите Ваша практика, о которой Вы так любите говорить? Как  ещё сильней любить буддистов что бы в них проснулось самое ТО, Буддийское сострадание!?
Здесь вопрос вмещения практики Христа буддистом. Почему мы различаем ТО что имеет эволюционное продолжение в Сути своей? Почему мы удовлетворяемся внешней формой  и упускаем Суть? Как знает дух Ваш?

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Опять же к вопросу о не различении. Различение здесь пока что на каждом шагу. И где скажите Ваша практика, о которой Вы так любите говорить?


Вы как-то не так поняли суть моего сообщения: я не пытался сказать о собственной крутизне, я лишь высказал свое неавторитетное мнение по данному вопросу. Все, сказанное мною выше по вопросу будд. практики, в первую очередь относится ко мне лично. 




> Здесь вопрос вмещения практики Христа буддистом. Почему мы различаем ТО что имеет эволюционное продолжение в Сути своей? Почему мы удовлетворяемся внешней формой и упускаем Суть? Как знает дух Ваш?


Этот пассаж не понял. Прошу прощения: проклятый бокс  :Cry:

----------


## Ноки

Сергей! Я не имел ввиду Вас, здесь обращение к аудитории, это называется, говоря языком даосской йоги -собирание микрокосмического алхимического агента, это рычаг. Так получилось что Вы стали здесь звеном. Извините, если что не так.

Смысл этого пассажа в иерархической преемственности всех *Учений* в своей Сути. И попытка направить внимание читающего на эту Суть. 
Очень хорошо всё видно когда возникают те редкие моменты когда Учитель за твоей спиной. Вы наверное меня понимаете Сергей. Да и ещё в самых обычных ситуациях сегодня строя здание (колонны, фермы) возникают именно те ответственные ситуации требующие нестандартных решений. Это не просто разговорчики.

----------


## Asanga

Самое смешное, что по моему опыту, все наоборот: именно поведение бурят на ритритах у меня вызывало ощущение, что они не в своей тарелке. Особенно это заметно на лекциях Его Святейшества Далай Ламы. Большинство его лекций по истине "надрелигиозны" и предназначены для всего мира, со всеми его национальными чертами и ограничениями.
Денис Борисович, в Вашем случае считаю, имеет место обостренное религиозное мироощущение, во многом спровоцированное лекциями геше-ла. Имхо. Ничего плохого в этом нет. Но нужно  стараться отдавать себе отчет почему происходит трансформация "сознания" и что является ее причиной в каждом конкретном случае.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Сергей! Я не имел ввиду Вас, здесь обращение к аудитории, это называется, говоря языком даосской йоги -собирание микрокосмического алхимического агента, это рычаг. Так получилось что Вы стали здесь звеном. Извините, если что не так.


Я понял, все нормально. 




> Очень хорошо всё видно когда возникают те редкие моменты когда Учитель за твоей спиной. Вы наверное меня понимаете Сергей. Да и ещё в самых обычных ситуациях сегодня строя здание (колонны, фермы) возникают именно те ответственные ситуации требующие нестандартных решений. Это не просто разговорчики.


Понял. Спасибо за объяснение.
Удачи!

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Что касается любви и добросердечия - это вообще редкая драгоценность.
Всё-таки у "белых буддистов" понимание доброты и сочувствия, во многом, сформировалось под влиянием Великой Русской Культуры, в частности Русской Литературы.
Более того,у нас существует, возможно не всегда осознаваемое, представление  о "хорошем человеке", - таком, как Андрей Болконский или князь Мышкин. А этого нет в том же Тибете, нет этического идеала для мирян, оп крайней мере заметного.
Они в основном все торговцы, и людское море выглядит практически однородным, за редким исключением (Тех. кто достиг вершин в практике).
Кстати так они и на "белых" смотрят,- не различая практически :-)

Потом, русские люди (да и индусы)  эмоционально гораздо глубже и разнообразнее, чем ... тибетцы, которые суховаты и жестковаты, и чего уж скрывать - не искренни. :-)

Вера, безусловно, ценное качество, и, наверное, среди бурятских буддистов вера сильнее :-) Но, тут дело в том, что по сравнению с Христианством, "белых буддистов" никто не "пасёт"  (в хорошем смысле). То есть у еропейцев сплошной "праздник непослушания", - то есть каждый сам формулирует свою индивидуальную прикладную этику, и в значительной мере автономен.
Но, всё-таки, не стоит так уж и принижать и отказывать "белым" в религиозной одарённости.  Просто они не понимают того, как общаются азиатские братья, но просто проецируют свои представления о достойном на то, что видят. Реальность сложнее и не-однозначнее.

В.В.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Нам Тинлей на одной лекции сказал, что предать свою жену - это плохо, предать свой народ - это плохо. Дальше он внезапно осекся и замолчал, перевел разговор на другую тему, но логическое завершение его мысли некоторым из нас стало понятно - предать свою веру - это плохо.
> Мне кажется, он именно это хотел нам, русским, передать. Мол, зачем вы здесь, среди бурят и тувинцев. И сделал это очень мудро - и буряты на ритрите ничего не заметили (ибо они свою буддийскую веру и не предавали), и мы, русские (предавшие свою веру), все поняли. 
> 
> Смотришь на искренность бурят и уважаешь их за преданность своему Учителю. Смотришь на русских парней, и недоумеваешь.


Хм, а чего ж тогда Тинлей в Москве тибетский ресторан держит? Чтобы "россияне" отрекались от традиционной кухни? Квартиру в Москве прикупил на деньги в том числе русских верующих. Зачем тогда он сам в Москве и других городах проповедует? Сидел бы в Бурятии безвылазно.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Великий Соломон — мудрец среди царей и царь среди мудрецов, сам познавший "что добро и зло", на склоне лет в "Книге Притч" написал таинственные слова: "Пей воду из твоего водоема, текущую из твоего колодца".


А вот про Соломона я бы поспорил. Тем более он "предавал" веру предков, исповедуя некоторое время иноземную религию жены, как простой подкаблучник, за что ему от своего бога влетело. В чем мудрость то Соломонова?

----------


## Ондрий

Хотелось бы получить точные ответы на следующие вопросы:




> Хм, а чего ж тогда Тинлей в Москве тибетский ресторан держит?


У вас есть выписка из налоговой по поводу имущества геше?




> Квартиру в Москве прикупил на деньги в том числе русских верующих.


У вас есть данные из регистрационной палаты? И также выписка из налоговой об источнике доходов на которые куплена была некая квартира?




> Зачем тогда он сам в Москве и других городах проповедует? Сидел бы в Бурятии безвылазно.


Попробуйте задать этот вопрос своему Учителю. Зачем он по другим странам ездит...

----------


## Ондрий

> Потом, русские люди (да и индусы)  эмоционально гораздо глубже и разнообразнее, чем ... тибетцы, которые суховаты и жестковаты, и чего уж скрывать - не искренни. :-)


ага. ага.. забижают труЪ-бонцев..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Викарий

> И только русские (это я заметил), в том числе и я сам, бегали с камерами и фотоаппаратами и всем мешали.


А может для начала самому перестать бегать с фотоаппаратом?

----------


## Юань Дин

да нет, геше-ла настоящий бодхисатва, вызывает уважение.
Тема-то была не про него, а про окруж. обстановку. (это к 94 и 96-му сообщениям).

Иногда кажется, что мы мешаем ему нормально работать своей суматохой и шумом.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Иногда кажется, что мы мешаем ему нормально работать своей суматохой и шумом.


Это, кстати, к вопросу о чемпионах в моем сообщении: человек, выражает своим поведением именно то, что он пытается передать собравшимся. В данном случае: безграничное терпение и, не побоюсь этого слова - бодхидчитту  :Wink:  Т.е. имеет смысл смотреть в суть, не обращая внимания на окружающую мишуру. "Я так думаю, но это мое личное мнение" (с)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yeshe

> да нет, геше-ла настоящий бодхисатва, вызывает уважение.
> ... 
> Иногда кажется, что мы мешаем ему нормально работать своей суматохой и шумом.


настоящему бодхисаттве ничего не может помешать. Если ему мешают посетители, которых он вообще-то дал обет спасти, то это не настоящий бодхисаттва, так что не переживайте за него, займитесь своими делами. Иисус тоже говорил, что врач приходит не к здоровым, а к больным - к тем, кому надо. 

Порадуйтесь, что так много людей, не способных пока к концентрации, приобщилось к учению, где они могут научиться.

----------


## Bagira

Скорее всего просто организационные моменты не продуманы до конца, на ретриты могут приезжать люди вообще из любопытсва, в которых нет уважения ни к самим себе,  ни к окружающим, ни к чьим символам веры, либо  встречаются провакационные действия, что бы сорвать ретрит или  попытаться опорочить и буддизм и Учителя ....

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Скорее всего просто организационные моменты не продуманы до конца, на ретриты могут приезжать люди вообще из любопытсва, в которых нет уважения ни к самим себе,  ни к окружающим, ни к чьим символам веры, либо  встречаются провакационные действия, что бы сорвать ретрит или  попытаться опорочить и буддизм и Учителя ....


А как продумать организационные моменты до конца? Фэйс-контроль ввести? Тогда таких как я ваще на подобные мероприятия и на дистанцию в 1 км подпускать не будут. И что тогда делать тем, кто "на лицо ужасные, добрые внутри"?  :Cry:

----------


## Bagira

В Москве в ретритном центре КУНПЭНЛИНГ, на сайте размещена информация о правилах поведения и без амбиций, когда и что можно делать, а что категорически запрещено....

----------


## ullu

> Хм, а чего ж тогда Тинлей в Москве тибетский ресторан держит? Чтобы "россияне" отрекались от традиционной кухни? Квартиру в Москве прикупил на деньги в том числе русских верующих. Зачем тогда он сам в Москве и других городах проповедует? Сидел бы в Бурятии безвылазно.


Сплетни не надо вот только разносить про учителей, хорошо?
Мало ли чего вы там знаете такого.
Кому-то ведь тут чистое видение надо сохранять, а вы мешаете.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Ю-шань решает проблему для монаха.
Однажды утром после беседы с монахами к Ю-шаню подошёл монах и сказал:" У меня есть проблема. Не решите ли Вы её мне""Я решу её на следующей беседе",- ответил Ю-шань. Вечером, когда все монахи собрались в зале, Ю-шань громко обьявил:"Монах, который сказал мне сегодня утром, что у него есть проблема, пусть подойдёт комне" Как только монах вышел вперёд , мастер встал со своего места и грубо схватил его. Посмотрите, монахи , сказал он- у этого парня есть проблема. Потом он оттолкнул монаха в сторону и ушёл в свою комнату, так и не проведя вечерней беседы.

Теттэки Тосуи. 100 коанов Дзен.

----------


## ullu

Мне вот понравился ретрит с Аджаном Сумедо очень, может вам, Денис Борисович, попробовать посетить такие ретриты?
В начале ретрита приняли обеты, обет молчания в том числе, еда до полудня один раз, в зале тихо, никто не ходит, не шумит, все занимаются сосредоточено, в перерывах тоже люди занимаются, кто медитацией при ходьбе, кто сидеть продолжает, кто просто уходит куда-то погулять уединенно , все равно разговаривать нельзя , да и не очень то и хочется.
Конечно никакого алкоголя, песен, плясок и т.д
В Кунпенлинге ребята молодцы, выделили для этого ретрита корпуса которые находились в стороне от других копусов, может это орагнизаторы молодцы что так договорились тоже.
А гляда на Титамеду или вон на Лену Пинчевскую , не говоря уже о Аджан Сумедо вообще язык не поворачивается сказать что они не ту религию выбрали.
В общем может быть это как раз та атмосфера что вы искали?

----------


## Топпер

> Сплетни не надо вот только разносить про учителей, хорошо?
> Мало ли чего вы там знаете такого.
> Кому-то ведь тут чистое видение надо сохранять, а вы мешаете.


А если есть информация, что владеет - почему не обнародовать? Как раз сокрытие подобной информации порождает сплетни.

----------

Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## ullu

> А если есть информация, что владеет - почему не обнародовать? Как раз сокрытие подобной информации порождает сплетни.


Потому что освобождение не достигается посредством узнавания такой информации о учителе, которому следуешь. А достигается посредством преданности и чистого видения учителя.
Поэтому эта информация никому не приносит никакой пользы, а старающимся сохранять чистое видение создает препятсвия.

А в сущности это вообще пустословие, потому что никто тут не интересовался такой информацией и никому она не необходима. А кто там и чего сделал в этом мире можно обсуждать до бесконечности .Обсужадть, осуждать, искать факты, доказывать, перемалывать косточки.. какой смысл?

----------

Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Конечно никакого алкоголя, песен, плясок и т.д


Надо же......Скукотища какая...... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------

Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Дубинин

Доля в ресторане осталась у Геше ла после смерти брата, а с ней и обязательство помогать семье брата. Но т.к. Он не имел возможности уделять бизнесу много времени, тот благополучно развалился несколько лет назад.
Квартиру Геше ла даже намёком никогда не просил ему купить, это инициатива учеников, дабы попытаться привезать Его к Москве (что не удалось). Две трети суммы оплатили двое спонсоров -  его учеников, треть остальные ученики.

----------


## Топпер

> Потому что освобождение не достигается посредством узнавания такой информации о учителе, которому следуешь. А достигается посредством преданности и чистого видения учителя.
> Поэтому эта информация никому не приносит никакой пользы, а старающимся сохранять чистое видение создает препятсвия.


А как же нам проверить учителя? Может он живёт не в соответствии с Дхаммой?

Может ли "научить" Освобождению учитель сам не живущий в соответствии с идеалами того, что он проповедует?

----------

Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Huandi

"Видеть учителя, как Будду" означает прежде всего, что надо получать Дхарму, которую дал Будда, а не придумал учитель. Получать через учителя, но учение самого Будды. А не то, что надо обожествлять учителя.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> А если есть информация, что владеет - почему не обнародовать? Как раз сокрытие подобной информации порождает сплетни.


Для того, чтобы информация была адекватной, необходимо иметь точные данные, хотя бы перечисленные Шубхаром в сообщении № 96.

----------


## Топпер

Не обязательно, конечно именно эти данные, но некие официальные действительно почему не получить?

P.S. Дубинин дал вполне исчерпывающую информацию по этому поводу.

----------


## Ондрий

> P.S. Дубинин дал вполне исчерпывающую информацию по этому поводу.


ее уже раз 20 на всех углах давали, в ответ на такие вот ..... вопросы

----------


## ullu

> А как же нам проверить учителя? Может он живёт не в соответствии с Дхаммой?
> 
> Может ли "научить" Освобождению учитель сам не живущий в соответствии с идеалами того, что он проповедует?


О том как проверять учителя есть конкретные наставления. Среди них я не встречала - слушай всякое , что говорят другие люди про учителя.

----------


## Neroli

А чего такого ужасного в ресторане и в квартире?
что нужно то скрывать, то оправдываться...

----------


## ullu

> "Видеть учителя, как Будду" означает прежде всего, что надо получать Дхарму, которую дал Будда, а не придумал учитель. Получать через учителя, но учение самого Будды. А не то, что надо обожествлять учителя.


Ох, ну есть же наставления. 

Далай-лама XIV
ПУТЬ БЛАЖЕНСТВА:
Практическое руководство по стадиям медитации

Часть III
ОСНОВНЫЕ МЕДИТАЦИИ ЛАМРИМА
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dalpath3.htm

1. ОПОРА НА ДУХОВНОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ
"Выработка веры и убежденности
Сначала следует визуализировать своего духовного наставника у себя над головой, сидящего в окружении всех будд. Из его сердца исходят лучи, а напротив него находятся все учителя, от которых вы когда-либо получали учение непосредственно. Представляйте их себе в их нормальном виде, даже со всеми физическими недостатками, если таковые имеются. Последнее очень важно для данной практики, поскольку вам предстоит особая медитация почитания гуру, которая включает в себя в значительной степени средства преодоления видения в них любых недостатков. 
*****
Иногда бывает полезно выбрать в качестве центральной фигуры сферы благодати того духовного учителя, с которым вы имеете меньше всего связи и который, по вашему мнению, имеет недостатки. Вы можете также визуализировать наставника, веру в которого вам развить труднее всего, в качестве существа мудрости в сердце Будды Шакьямуни. Затем рассмотрите его качества: его тело, личность и т.д. Выполнение такой практики позволит вам преодолеть видение недостатков во всех духовных учителях. Очень трудно во всех учителях видеть истинных будд, но вполне возможно преодолеть видение их недостатков. Если вы станете откладывать выполнение своих практик до тех пор, как сможете увидеть будд во всех учителях, то вам придется очень долго ждать, прежде чем вы сможете приступить к практикам. А преодоление восприятия недостатков закладывает в вашем уме необходимое основание для всех остальных практик, таких, как практика прибежища, отвержения и т.д, а успех в выполнении этих практик вызовет в свою очередь возрастание веры в вашего духовного учителя. Итак, самый важный пункт на начальных стадиях, это преодоление ложных представлений о недостатках духовных учителей."

----------


## Гьялцен

> О том как проверять учителя есть конкретные наставления. Среди них я не встречала - слушай всякое , что говорят другие люди про учителя.


А. Берзина почитайте "Опора на духовного учителя".

----------


## ullu

> Надо же......Скукотища какая......


Да нигаварити )

----------


## Гьялцен

> Попробуйте задать этот вопрос своему Учителю. Зачем он по другим странам ездит...


А мои учителя не говорят, что Дхарму способны понимать только тибетцы и монголоязычные народы.

----------


## Ондрий

вы на прямые вопросы то будете отвечать или брякнули сплетню и в кусты?




> А мои учителя не говорят, что Дхарму способны понимать только тибетцы и монголоязычные народы.


Не говорят, так на говорят. Много кто-чего говорит. Вам то какое дело, что говорят *другие Ламы другим ученикам*?

----------


## Гьялцен

Хорошо. В центреЦонкапы одно время стояла коробочка для подношений "для покупки квартиры геше-ла в Москве", и вообще об этом проекте информировали широкую общественность. То есть все открыто, а потом сказали, что квартира куплена. Секрет Полишинеля.
По поводу "все равно-не все равно" Вы что -то там зимой про Оле Нидала утверждали "со знанием дела" по поводу аутентичности, так что чья бы корова мычала. Чьи сплетни  повторяли?
Опять "партийная" принадлежность взыграла?

----------


## Dondhup

Господа, давайте завяжем с обсуждением Учителей.
И гешела Тинлей и Оле Нидал многое сделали для распространения Учения в России.

----------

Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

> Хорошо. В центреЦонкапы одно время стояла коробочка для подношений "для покупки квартиры геше-ла в Москве", и вообще об этом проекте информировали широкую общественность. То есть все открыто, а потом сказали, что квартира куплена. Секрет Полишинеля.


слова "купили" != "купил". И дальше что? В калмыкии для разных Геше и Ринпоче миряне целые дома строят.. Где тут криминал-то?

А про ресторанчик-то не забудьте отчитаться про инфо-источник ... тоже коробочка стояла или какой добрый фей нашептал? ))))




> По поводу "все равно-не все равно" Вы что -то там зимой про Оле Нидала утверждали "со знанием дела" по поводу аутентичности, так что чья бы корова мычала. Чьи сплетни  повторяли?


Не наводите тень на плетень. Я не только зимой, но и раньше говорил про него))). Для этого мне не нужно сплетни собирать как вы, а достаточно хотя бы его книжек и интервью почитать. 

В общем ваш слив не засчитан и хватит на этом. Низачод.

----------


## Митрий

Бесконечное обсуждение соринки в чужом глазу :-(

----------


## ullu

> А. Берзина почитайте "Опора на духовного учителя".


М, а не подскажете кто уполномачивал А. Берзина давать учение?

----------


## Bagira

Молясь о благополучии учителя, хотим чтобы он жил в нищете и голоде или с бомжами в подвале ????? Город не горы, наличие средств к достойному существованию без привязанности и алчности следствие благой кармы из прошлого и возможность продолжать духовное развитие , как собственное так  и учеников ...И ногда людьми движет зависть и начинают прикрываясь дхармой придераться к учителю выискивать в нём недостатки ,забывая ,что условия существования должны соответствовать современному времени и главное , чтобы духовные  качества учителя соответствовали необходимым требованиям ....

----------


## Топпер

> И ногда людьми движет зависть и начинают прикрываясь дхармой придераться к учителю выискивать в нём недостатки ,забывая ,что условия существования должны соответствовать современному времени и главное , чтобы духовные  качества учителя соответствовали необходимым требованиям ....


Это очень скользкая позиция: условия существования должны соответствовать времени.


Для учителя должно быть обеспечено 4 потребности: кров, одежда, пища и лечение. Так жил сам Будда.

Остальное - может быть, а может не быть.
Например, появились новые модели автомобилей. Означает ли это, что в изменившихся условиях авто учителя должно соответствовать новым тенденциям автомобильной моды?

----------


## Bagira

ЗА модой гоняться глупо  , но хорошо работающая техника -- безопастность передвижения по дороге ,важно как ты относишься к тому чем обладаешь ....жизнь это жизнь ,для любого духовного роста нужна материальная база и это глупо отрицать ....Прочитала книгу Аджан Сумедо <счастье внутренней тишины > там он описывает как у монахов проявляется жадность и зависть и удовольствие от обладания тем ,что нравилось и отвращение  от обладания тем ,что не нравилось :изношенная роба которую не заменить на лучшую или хижина не очень удобная для проживания ,а хотелось бы получше ,так что умение соблюдать собственную нравственность и дисциплину находясь в любых условиях, опора для существования вообще ....

----------


## Asanga

> М, а не подскажете кто уполномачивал А. Берзина давать учение?


Серконг Ринпоче "уполномачивал" как Вы выразились, да и Далай-Лама просил именно его передать Лунг на один из текстов Цонкапы уже молодому Серконгу Ринпоче.
Вообще, Алекс Берзин является "западным учителем буддизма". Есть такой термин, уже и конференции проводились.

----------

Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Пилигрим

Когда кто-то из русских, бурятов, тувинцев и.т.д. что-то делает плохо, я говорю, что это мой народ делает плохо. Когда кто-то из русских, бурятов, тувинцев и.т.д. что-то делает хорошо, я говорю, что это мой народ делает хорошо. Учитель у меня ассоциируется с Дхармой, но не с Тибетом, Китаем, Россией и.т.д. Но самое главное, я стараюсь никогда не забывать, что «собственные характеристики», которые определяют русских, бурят, тувинцев, и.т.д. конечно существуют, но они взаимозависимы, номинальны, а значит пусты, подобны иллюзии.

----------


## Топпер

> ЗА модой гоняться глупо  , но хорошо работающая техника -- безопастность передвижения по дороге ,важно как ты относишься к тому чем обладаешь ....жизнь это жизнь ,для любого духовного роста нужна материальная база и это глупо отрицать ....Прочитала книгу Аджан Сумедо <счастье внутренней тишины > там он описывает как у монахов проявляется жадность и зависть и удовольствие от обладания тем ,что нравилось и отвращение  от обладания тем ,что не нравилось :изношенная роба которую не заменить на лучшую или хижина не очень удобная для проживания ,а хотелось бы получше ,так что умение соблюдать собственную нравственность и дисциплину находясь в любых условиях, опора для существования вообще ....


Не понял вашей логики. Из того, что монахи хотят новые тивары вы странным образом приходите к выводу, что учителю нужна машина.




> для любого духовного роста нужна материальная база и это глупо отрицать ....


Видимо Будда был глупцом. Отказался от такой материальной базы (3 дворца, пруды, масса наложниц, танцовщиц и музыкантов). Вот где можно было духовно вырасти. А он предпочёл тивару и патру.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> "Видеть учителя, как Будду" означает прежде всего, что надо получать Дхарму, которую дал Будда, а не придумал учитель. Получать через учителя, но учение самого Будды. А не то, что надо обожествлять учителя.





> Как бы ни вели себя учителя, не осуждай их, а приучайся сохранять чистое видение. Сказано:
> Не осуждай их поведения, каково бы оно ни было. Большинство индийских сиддх жили как рыбаки, бродяги, нечестивцы и просто обычные люди И казались не только распущенными, но и крайне испорченными.
> Если же ты, напротив, станешь осуждать [мнимые] недостатки [учителя], то, как говорится, доведись тебе прожить долгое время рядом с Буддой, ты найдешь недостатки и у него.


КЛШ, Глава VI, "КАК СЛЕДОВАТЬ УЧИТЕЛЮ"

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> М, а не подскажете кто уполномачивал А. Берзина давать учение?


Кстати, вышеупомянутая книга - просто великолепна, и прекрасно расписывает тонкие моменты взаимоотношений учителя и ученика, в особенности аспекты встречи западного и восточного менталитетов.

А вот слушать всякое про учителя непойми от кого - действительно лишь смущение ума, бесполезное и потенциально опасное.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> О том как проверять учителя есть конкретные наставления. Среди них я не встречала - слушай всякое , что говорят другие люди про учителя.


Если ты хочешь проверить учителя, и другие люди сообщают некоторые факты, им известные, почему бы к ним не прислушаться и не принять во внимание? Просто надо отличать реальные факты от сплетен и клеветы.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Если ты хочешь проверить учителя, и другие люди сообщают некоторые факты, им известные, почему бы к ним не прислушаться и не принять во внимание? Просто надо отличать реальные факты от сплетен и клеветы.


"Другие люди", в частности, их "общественное мнение" о МОИХ Учителях, меня не интересуют вовсе. Сплетни же и клевета часто передаются ими в самой красивой и "достоверной упаковке.

Не они же проверяют моего (будущего) Учителя, а я САМ. Выражаясь образно, "_мне_ с ним жить"... 

Кроме всего прочего, эти гипотетические "люди", как правило, имеют омраченное видение ситуации, опираться на которое не стоит.

*Проверять надо следующие критерии Учителя:* 

1) к какой линии (школе, направлению) он принадлежит;
2) не прерывалась ли эта линия (хоть в далеком прошлом, хоть в относительном настоящем);
3) где он обучался Дхарме, у каких общепризнанных учителей и какие посвящения от них получал;
4) признан ли он другими представителями данного направления;
5) правомочен ли в передаче Учения ученикам;
6) имеет ли он внешние признаки реализации (невовлеченность в мирские дела, наличие бодхичитты и т.п.), а также внутренние (если, конечно, вы в состоянии их распознать).

Кроме того, немаловажно проверить - спросите себя, сможете ли вы полностью и безоговорочно доверять Учителю, относиться к нему, как к Будде. Как пишет лама Оле Нидал с присущим ему юмором: "Нужно смотреть: купили бы мы у учителя подержанную машину" или нет....  :Smilie: 

Настоящие Учителя в состоянии не только ответить на ВСЕ вышеперечисленные вопросы, но и наоборот, они никогда не будут скрывать подобную информацию (т.к. она только подчеркивает их правомочность, как наставников Дхармы. Во многих книгах об Учителях тщательно перечисляется их персональная линия передачи - на протяжении тысяч лет и десятков поколений, а также скрупулезно указывается, какие именно посвящения (и сколько раз) они получали). 

Если же человек, перед кем были поставлены данные простые вопросы, начнет замалчивать ответы на них, ссылаясь на некую «секретность» или «сверхтайность» полученных учений и знаний, либо не в состоянии назвать имени своего Мастера (к примеру, говорит, что из уважения к нему или из-за принятых обетов обязан держать его в тайне), а также конкретного места, времени и обстоятельств, когда он обучался у него, знайте - перед вами шарлатан.

*Указанные выше критерии к Учителю проверяются наряду с "основными"* - т.е. теми, которые мы можем встретить в аутентичных текстах разных школ Ваджраяны, допустим, в "Словах моего Всеблаго Учителя" Патрула Ринпоче Первого:




> *1. Умение проверять учителя*
> 
> В нынешнюю эпоху упадка трудно найти учителя, в совершенстве наделенного всеми качествами, которые описаны в драгоценных тантрах. Однако, кем бы ни был учитель, которому ты следуешь, он обязательно должен иметь такие качества:
> 
> 1)	чистота, незагрязненная нарушениями трех видов обетов: внешнего обета пратимокши, внутреннего обета бодхичитты и тайного обета Мантраяны;
> 2)	чистое и всеобъемлющее понимание содержания сутр, тантр и шастр;
> 3)	ум, полный любви и доброты ко всем бесчисленным живым существам, к каждому из которых он относится как к единственному сыну;
> 4)	искусное владение внешними методами Трипитаки и внутренними методами четырех Тантр;
> 5)	явное обретение особых благих качеств отречения и постижения , проистекающих от претворения в практику смысла Дхармы;
> ...



А форумы и интернет в глобальном смысле - это последнее место, где бы я прислушивался к чужому мнению о моих Учителях... Тут стоит только нажать на кнопку "Поиск" - как на тебя автоматически выливается поток помоев: и про Намкая Норбу, и про Оле Нидала и т.п.

----------


## Eternal Jew

P.S. 

Когда Геше-ла, на ретритах которого я, кстати, никогда не был (т.к. не имею отношения к Гелуг) официально заявил: "НИКАКИХ подношений / платы за мои ретриты" - я сильно зауважал, кстати, этого Учителя. 

Когда организаторы ретрита Чоки Нима (на который я сейчас собираюсь) так же официально заявляют: "НИКАКИХ фиксированных подношений за Учение" - я готов после таких слов действительно ВСЁ имеющееся у меня в настоящий момент в кошельке отдать (и отдам ведь!) в качестве подношения за  дар Дхармы.

----------

Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Bagira

> Не понял вашей логики. Из того, что монахи хотят новые тивары вы странным образом приходите к выводу, что учителю нужна машина.
> 
> 
> Видимо Будда был глупцом. Отказался от такой материальной базы (3 дворца, пруды, масса наложниц, танцовщиц и музыкантов). Вот где можно было духовно вырасти. А он предпочёл тивару и патру.


Учителю ничего не нужно если он отсёк привязанности, то он просто живёт в тех условиях которые есть ,а БУДДА учил состраданию и просветлению исходя из особенности ученика, иногда тех кто может придерживаться  аскезы распирает гордыня и есть много случаев когда это не идёт на пользу и если учитель выбрал путь практики в миру как преодаление неблагоприятных условий и помощь людям  даянием ДХАРМЫ ,то это прекрасно т.к. если все разбегутся по монастырям и пещерам ,то кто позаботится о мирянах????

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> P.S. 
> 
> Когда Геше-ла, на ретритах которого я, кстати, никогда не был (т.к. не имею отношения к Гелуг) официально заявил: "НИКАКИХ подношений / платы за мои ретриты" - я сильно зауважал, кстати, этого Учителя. 
> 
> Когда организаторы ретрита Чоки Нима (на который я сейчас собираюсь) так же официально заявляют: "НИКАКИХ фиксированных подношений за Учение" - я готов после таких слов действительно ВСЁ имеющееся у меня в настоящий момент в кошельке отдать (и отдам ведь!) в качестве подношения за  дар Дхармы.


Хорошо когда есть спонсоры которые полностью берут на себя орг. расходы, но не всегда такие находятся. Вот в прошлом году был разговор о фиксированном сборе на ретрит Чоки Нима Ринпоче, потом, вероятно, все утряслось со спонсорами и никакого фиксированного сбора не было. Но вот на ретриты других Учителей, такие сборы есть. Я думаю, нужно подходить с пониманием к этому, к тому же организаторы, всегда подчеркивают, что это не плата за учение, а сбор что бы заплатить за аренду помещения, авиа билеты и т. п.  Это нормально, а иначе мы  не смогли бы встретится со многими замечательными Учителями.  А ехать к Учителям в Индию или Непал гораздо накладнее будет  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> Учителю ничего не нужно если он отсёк привязанности,


А как увидеть, что отсёк, если он от машины и прочего не отказывается? Может и не отсёк вовсе?



> а БУДДА учил состраданию и просветлению исходя из особенности ученика


Напомню, мы говорим про учителя т.е. того, кто своей жизнью должен демонстрировать результат.



> иногда тех кто может придерживаться  аскезы распирает гордыня и есть много случаев когда это не идёт на пользу


Если вы способны видеть кого распирает гордость, скажите пожалуйста, Далай-ламу распирает гордость от того, что он монах? А геше распирала, когда он был монахом?



> и если учитель выбрал путь практики в миру как преодаление неблагоприятных условий и помощь людям  даянием ДХАРМЫ ,то это прекрасно т.к. если все разбегутся по монастырям и пещерам ,то кто позаботится о мирянах????


Вы уверенны, что он именно поэтому выбрал путь немонашества? Насколько я знаю Далай-лама, после того, как имели место несколько случаев, настоятельно указал ему на необходимость снять обеты.

----------


## Bagira

ТОППЕР вы замечательный человек, но спор  о том какие вещи имеют место быть  -- это спор ни о чём я вам про фому, а вы мне про ерёму, привязанности очень сильно опутывают нас и кто и как с этим работает  и к чему стремиться ,вопросы сугубо личного характера, что называется по помыслам и делам воздасться, а по русски говоря бог  судья а не я.......

----------

Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Но вот на ретриты других Учителей, такие сборы есть. Я думаю, нужно подходить с пониманием к этому, к тому же организаторы, всегда подчеркивают, что это не плата за учение, а сбор что бы заплатить за аренду помещения, авиа билеты и т. п. Это нормально, а иначе мы не смогли бы встретится со многими замечательными Учителями.


Конечно это нормально - я нисколько не спорю. 

Допустим, до начала ретрита с Чоки Нима Ринпоче в сентябре этого года, я хочу попасть уже в четвертый раз на большой ретрит Намкая Норбу Ринпоче (и попаду!). Там - уже свои правила проведения; я их поддерживаю...

----------


## Юань Дин

Закройте тему, пожалуйста, дабы не нарушать созерцательную тишину и покой в мыслях участников.
Уже потерялась основная идея где-то в дебрях 50х-60х сообщений  :Smilie:  .

Тема начиналась с того, что наш народ не всегда адекватно ведет себя в перерывах между лекциями. Это, возможно, связано с представлением некоторыми людьми буддизма как чего-то экзотического, модного, временного увлечения; а ретритов - как возможности весело отдохнуть.
Между тем, Учителя геше Джампа Тинлея я в теме не критиковал. Это очень уважаемый мною Мастер, дающий драгоценное Учение.
Здесь критиковали Оле Нидала. Но его методы работы рассчитаны на соответствующую аудиторию ("бесшабашная" молодежь, которую надо оторвать от дурных пристрастий). И вообще критиковать Учителей нельзя.
А вот критиковать наше не соответствующее монашеской дисциплине поведение на ретритах - это полезно, поэтому - необходимо.

В любом случае, я уяснил, что это мои личные тараканы в голове и надо с ними разобраться самому. Следить за соблюдением своей дисциплины, а не смотреть на других, пусть даже кто и с ума от музона сходит на ретритах.

Тем не менее постараюсь в будущем избегать тех ретритов, где плохо соблюдается дисциплина.
Будда не зря дал Винаю, с послабления которой и начался отход в сторону.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Тема начиналась с того, что наш народ не всегда адекватно ведет себя в перерывах между лекциями. Это, возможно, связано с представлением некоторыми людьми буддизма как чего-то экзотического, модного, временного увлечения; а ретритов - как возможности весело отдохнуть.
> 
> А вот критиковать наше не соответствующее монашеской дисциплине поведение на ретритах - это полезно, поэтому - необходимо.


Двумя руками "за"!

... Вот (ниже) лично мои, "омраченные моими тараканами", впечатления от обстановки на последней лекции Оле Нидала в Москве. 

*Подчеркну: впечатления НЕ от самого Оле Нидала (он тоже является моим Учителем), НЕ от его учеников, а именно от обстановки "около" лекции, создаваемой... ну, словом теми самыми людьми, о ком Вы и говорили выше (цитирую свое собственное письмо примерно полугодичной давности).* 




> ... Народ собрался, естественно, весь из буддийской тусовки - т.е. один краше другого: девки все с голыми животами, стриженные наголо, в тельняшках и джинсах, либо одетые во всяких там псевдо-сари и т.п. Мужики (вернее - мальчики) - тоже - либо с «дреддами», либо с косами, либо псевдохиппи - все обросшие, как из леса... 
> 
> Сам ведь (пару десятков лет назад!) в молодости ходил с большой бородой и длинными волосами (в 20 лет), но теперь реально ПОНЯЛ, что НИКОГДА в жизни не буду себе отпускать ни бороду, ни волосы, ни, тем более - завязывать их в засаленную косичку! И вообще - впечатление такое (ну, оно у меня всегда было), что чем более немытый и запущенный вид у человека, пришедшего на такое мероприятие, тем больше достижений у него в личной «практике»! :-) 
> 
> Были также традиционные тетушки бальзаковского возраста из всякого рода восточных сект, десятка два-три обязательных сумасшедших (на лицах написано, да и поведение соответствующее) и т.п. ... Короче говоря - ОБЫЧНАЯ картина на лекции буддийского учителя - самая обычная ТУСОВКА из «просветленных», «книжных буддистов», «ищущих» (как я их называю) и т.п. Ничем не отличается от любых других тусовок (см. предисловие к книге «Фонарь, освещающий путь»)...
> 
> В 19 зал еще не открыли (хотя, по идее, должно было быть начало). Стали потихоньку запускать примерно в 19.15. Передние места были заняты, еле-еле нашел что-то наверху. 20.00 - народ еще стекался - лениво, расслабленно. На сцене, естественно, ничего еще не было готово - настраивали микрофоны, тащили всякую всячину... Примерно в это же время из-за кулис появился Оле, в руках, над головою (один!) несший сам для себя огромное кресло - его человека два с трудом бы подняли! 
> 
> Еле-еле после восьми вечера удалось всех усадить; вернее - стали еще заносить пластиковые кресла. Те, кому ничего не досталось, полезли на сцену... Наконец-то вышел Оле, уселся, пошутил, естественно, и с трудом начал лекцию. Народ продолжал активно ходить, даже не обращая на него внимания! 
> ...


... Такие вот омраченные впечатления...

И, кстати, я сам не монах, живой адекватный человек, любящий пошутить, посмеяться, пообщаться с друзьями, поэтому я как раз против, как вы пишите, "не соответствующего монашеской дисциплине поведения на ретритах" - в ЭТОМ конкретном случае - Оле сам человек расслабленный, с юмором, непосредственный, притягивает к себе соответствующий тип практиков Ваджраяны... Но(!) вести себя так(!) - это даже в моей голове не укладывается...

----------

Мошэ (20.03.2011)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> "Другие люди", в частности, их "общественное мнение" о МОИХ Учителях, меня не интересуют вовсе. Сплетни же и клевета часто передаются ими в самой красивой и "достоверной упаковке.
> 
> Не они же проверяют моего (будущего) Учителя, а я САМ. Выражаясь образно, "_мне_ с ним жить"...


Просто не надо верить во все подряд, что люди говорят, но и упорно закрывать глаза на различные факты тоже ошибка. В общем, надо собирать информацию, но думать своим умом, а не полагаться на чье-то мнение.

----------


## лесник

> Но(!) вести себя так(!) - это даже в моей голове не укладывается...


Эти "околобуддийские" люди, по большому счету, ни в чем не виноваты, просто их никто не научил хорошо себя вести, и уж тем более они не могут знать, как себя вести на лекции буддийского наставника. Более того, рискну предположить, что в данном конкретном случае появление именно таких людей обусловлено высказываниями и образом, созданным самим ламой Оле. В этом смысле, каков поп, таков и приход. 

Буряты, про которых тут говорили, и прочие азиаты находятся в выигрышной позиции, они тоже могут ничего не знать и не понимать, но уважение к учителю, почтение и благоговение перед ламой у них в крови, часть их традции.

С другой стороны, трудно ожидать чего-то большего от массового мероприятия, пусть и буддийского. Заронил зерно дхармы, рассказал про то, что надо любить живые существа, - уже хорошо. Социальная функция религии, типа -)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Елизавета, если не ошибаюсь, но наше заочное знакомство и общение по интернету  началось чуть ли не с такого вопроса (с Вашей стороны): 

"Я СЛЫШАЛА (МНЕ ГОВОРИЛИ), ЧТО ЛЮДИ ТРАХАЮТСЯ ПРЯМО НА РЕТРИТАХ НАМКАЯ НОРБУ РИНПОЧЕ!"

... И как мне нужно было воспринимать ТАКУЮ информацию?! 
Сразу поверить тому, что говорят про моего Учителя? 
... "Упорно закрывать глаза" на "достоверные факты?  :Smilie: 

Поэтому говорю и буду говорить: НИКТО из нас не достиг еще такой(!) степени реализации, чтобы судить по внешним признакам о том или ином Учителе.

----------


## Huandi

Правильное отношение к учителям, по мнению ряда лиц:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> образом, созданным самим ламой Оле. В этом смысле, каков поп, таков и приход.


Я привел свой текст вовсе не для того, чтобы Вы оскорбляли Учителей, не правда ли?
Потрудитесь, пожалуйста, подняться выше и прочитать у Патрула Ринпоче Первого:




> *
> Чтобы направлять своих последователей искусными методами, такой подлинный гуру может вести себя в жизни как обычный человек. Но, в истинном смысле, его ум равен уму будды, а потому он в корне отличается от обычного человека. Все его поступки — это действия просветленного существа, проявляемые в соответствии с особенностями его последователей, и ты, несомненно, должен рассматривать их как поведение, превосходящее поведение других. Искусный в устранении сомнений, он терпеливо сносит проступки, падения и уныние своих последователей, относясь к ним, как мать к единственному ребенку.*

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Правильное отношение к учителям, по мнению ряда лиц:


... Ну, если априорно относить себя к шимпанзе или находиться на их уровне развития - тогда да...

----------


## Huandi

> ... Ну, если априорно относить себя к шимпанзе или находиться на их уровне развития - тогда да...


Да - считать себя "букашкой", и не позволять себе ничего видеть, слышать и говорить. Это считается "правильным поведением".

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Когда Геше-ла, на ретритах которого я, кстати, никогда не был (т.к. не имею отношения к Гелуг) официально заявил: "НИКАКИХ подношений / платы за мои ретриты" - я сильно зауважал, кстати, этого Учителя.


Можно подумать, какие-то (нормальные, скажем так) учителя собирают плату за свое учение. А подношения на организацию, как собирались, так и собираются, в т.ч. на последний ретрит в Гремячинске. (И это нормально, разумеется.) Про истоки этого заявления писать не буду...

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Елизавета, если не ошибаюсь, но наше заочное знакомство и общение по интернету  началось чуть ли не с такого вопроса (с Вашей стороны): 
> 
> "Я СЛЫШАЛА (МНЕ ГОВОРИЛИ), ЧТО ЛЮДИ ТРАХАЮТСЯ ПРЯМО НА РЕТРИТАХ НАМКАЯ НОРБУ РИНПОЧЕ!"


Во-первых, началось оно, конечно, не с этого, я все же скромная девушка, а ты меня компрометируешь.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Во-вторых, это был вопрос к тебе как к дзогченовцу, а не изложение достоверного факта.




> Поэтому говорю и буду говорить: НИКТО из нас не достиг еще такой(!) степени реализации, чтобы судить по внешним признакам о том или ином Учителе.


И как прикажете тогда проверять учителя? Увидеть ясновидением внутренние признаки?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Тема с распознанием качеств учителя - непростая, кто бы спорил. А по опыту скажу, что наличие или отсутствие связи с тем или иным учителем как правило все расставляет по своим местам.

----------


## Топпер

> спор  о том какие вещи имеют место быть  -- это спор ни о чём я вам про фому, а вы мне про ерёму, привязанности очень сильно опутывают нас и кто и как с этим работает  и к чему стремиться ,вопросы сугубо личного характера, что называется по помыслам и делам воздасться, а по русски говоря бог  судья а не я.......


Не знаю, не знаю.......
ИМХО, всё же нужно придёрживаться золотой серидины в этом вопросе.  Иначе есть риск оправдать что угодно. (это я не о конкретном учителе, а о самом принципе).

----------

